# Before you consider buying NEW Dayton Wheels



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

This has been on mind as of lately, and I believe needs to be addressed to anyone who loves Dayton and is considering purchasing a Brand New set of Dayton’s, now or in the near future. Learn here from my errors, so that you will not make that same mistake as I did.

So, here I am just finished purchasing a 1961 Impala Convertible and had to get a new set of wheels as my first priority on my list of things to do. Rather than ordering directly from Dayton Wire Wheel and waiting 4 to 6 weeks to have a new set laced, I opted to deal with an individual on “LAYITLOW” by the name of “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” who claims he has a connection with Dayton Wire Wheel. 

We shot Private Messages back and forth for awhile when I finally made a call to him inquiring on the availability of a set of Brand New 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke radial laced reversed Dayton’s. I explained to him that I needed the wheels within a reasonable period of time. Otherwise, I would just wait and order direct through Dayton. He explained to me that he would need to make a phone call with his “unknown“ source at the time and get back to me with the details to see in fact if he could fulfill my order. 

Oldsmobile Fanatic aka Antonie Tate, called me back shortly after and stated he could meet my request, and that he would need me make payment in full to his Paypal account. Shortly after our conversation, the deal was done, July 9, 2008 and I was expecting my new Dayton wheels to arrive home in a week to a week and a half. 

Well, this never happened, Monday, July 21, 2008 I became a bit concerned and called Dayton Wire Wheel to ask if they knew of this individual from Baton Rouge, Louisiana and no one from the sales department had ever heard or dealt with him or his shop, “One Stop Customs”. 

Jim from Dayton advised me that he might deal directly with a distributor of ours, such as “British Wire Wheel” and that I may want to inquire with Mark the owner of the company. So, I took Dayton’s advice and spoke to Mark over at British Wire Wheel regarding my situation. Mark indicated that he has been dealing with Tonie Tate aka Oldsmobile Fanatic for a couple years now. I asked him if the wheels were on back order at the time and what was the delay? *Mark stated that Tonie never placed an order for any such wheels, where he only made an inquiry on the availability and requested that Mark reserve “1” set a couple weeks ago. In addition, Mark indicated that he has 11 BRAND NEW sets of all chrome Dayton 13x7 reversed 72’s in stock, ready to ship. *

Those were the words that I did not want to hear. I thanked Mark who was so very helpful. I told him that I would contact Tonie to get my order processed expeditiously and that Mark would call me when Tonie places the order.

Tuesday, July 22, 2008 Tonie and I spoke on the phone regarding the entire situation that has turned into a complete mess and needed to be resolved immediately. Tonie expressed that there was a miscommunication between him and Mark somewhere and that he was never told they were in stock. I requested for a refund and he said that he would right the situation by ordering my wheels first thing in the morning of Wednesday, July 23, 2008. So, I gave in and said ok.

Wednesday, July 23, 2008, I called Mark at British Wire Wheel in the a.m. after speaking with Tonie, where he said that Tonie’s payment method was denied and that he was awaiting on another form of payment in order to ship my wheels. (Mind you, just prior to speaking with Mark from British Wire Wheel, Tonie explained to me the wheels were ordered and were going to be shipped out today.)

So, my runaround of games continued, I explained to Mark that all bullshit aside, I will go ahead and place my order with Mark personally. At this point, the transaction had gotten so far out of hand and that Tonie has wasted so much of my time already, I had become very distraught.

Finally, I reached Tonie demanding an immediate refund via Paypal and explained to him that this was deal was not working. I have since then escalated the transaction to a claim where my refund is currently “PENDING”. 

The moral of this story is that if you work hard for your money like most of us here do, and commit to do business with someone, make sure you are confident with that seller, rather than just throwing out your money. I don’t believe Tonie was going to take me for my money, but I don’t know this guy from Adam, and I don’t seem to comprehend how someone can take another person’s money and not fulfill an order that is as easy as picking up the phone and placing an order. Maybe it’s just gross incompetence on his behalf or maybe he’s a hustler who utilizes the proverbial, “Robbing Peter to pay Paul” tactic. 

Bottom line is, I don’t have time for people like this and NOT ONE person should have to go through this situation as I just did, I must have invested and lost over 4 to 5 hours trying to resolve this matter and it was over some shady ass seller who can’t stand up and conduct good business. He certainly wants your money, but could careless about the business. 

I highly advise anyone here, not to do business with this individual, “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” aka Antonie Tate, and ONLY deal with Dayton Wire Wheel or a known Dayton distributor like British Wire Wheel. 

We all learn from our mistakes, in which I certainly did in this situation. Hopefully, this incident will help you guys in the future and avoid making the mistake as I did.


Seth


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

thats fucked up sorry to hear ..


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

BUYER BEWARE, EVIL LURKS IN THE FORM OF SO CALLED HONEST BUSINESSES.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jul 26 2008, 12:50 PM~11184412
> *BUYER BEWARE, EVIL LURKS IN THE FORM OF SO CALLED HONEST BUSINESSES.
> *


THAT`S FUCKED UP, HOPE YOUR "PENDING REFUND" TURNS INTO REAL MONEY, it also helps to do these kinky deals on a VISA card, even thru paypal,,,, just in case the deal goes wrong, you have a way out.


----------



## 250 Game (Dec 20, 2006)

tonie tate is a tonie fake


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 12:41 PM~11184357
> *This has been on mind as of lately, and I believe needs to be addressed to anyone who loves Dayton and is considering purchasing a Brand New set of Dayton’s, now or in the near future.  Learn here from my errors, so that you will not make that same mistake as I did.
> 
> So, here I am just finished purchasing a 1961 Impala Convertible and had to get a new set of wheels as my first priority on my list of things to do.  Rather than ordering directly from Dayton Wire Wheel and waiting 4 to 6 weeks to have a new set laced, I opted to deal with an individual on “LAYITLOW” by the name of “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” who claims he has a connection with Dayton Wire Wheel.
> ...



I alot of times take for granted that most people are like myself...but I have found the hard way that its not the case. I dont believe people in general are bad or looking to try to rip off others..but I have seen that once someone gets what is coming to them..all else comes second. 

I too have learned from my mistakes and try to go on with a positive outlook. 

Hope you and they get what is coming to them..karma is a bitch.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i tried to tell you.

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> *from OldsmobileFanatic
> If you really felt this way about everything that was going on, you could have given me a call and we could have talked like men and you still can...*


Call? I think we spoke numerous times and I was very precise with what I have just outlined on our business transaction.

What is done is done, bro. I don't condone any type of business that you have demonstrated and what you have ultimately caused by wasting my time and created stress. 

I operate a multimillion dollar corporation for a living and work very hard at what I do, I receive remuneration for providing the best service, everyday, all the time. I could only imagine if I operated as you did here, I will just say that I would not be where I am today.

I don't care to know you or how you run your business, all that matters to me is my money that is rightfully mine in the amount of $1680 is returned asap. 

As a result to our failed business transaction, you portrayed yourself as an individual that is deceitful. You should learn from this transaction and learn on how to "Stand and Deliver", rather than "Bullshit and Hustle", that is if you want to make it anywhere in life.

There is nothing else to discuss, that is all.

Seth


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sixoneforlife is good people. ive done deals with him where he sends me things before i even get home to pay him. but he knows im good for it and i know hes good for it. i warned him about getting rims from you. sad to say i was right. better off going straight thru british wire wheel, they got 10 sets left IN STOCK not on 6 week backorder lolol


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 04:21 PM~11184967
> *sixoneforlife is good people. ive done deals with him where he sends me things before i even get home to pay him.  but he knows im good for it and i know hes good for it. i warned him about getting rims from you. sad to say i was right. better off going straight thru british wire wheel, they got 10 sets left IN STOCK not on 6 week backorder lolol
> *


I really do blame myself for this whole entire situation, I did not listen to you or even Dippinit for what you both said.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0 sorry to hear about the hassel man


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 01:27 PM~11185004
> *I really do blame myself for this whole entire situation, I did not listen to you or even Dippinit for what you both said.
> *


lesson learned. i thought if u want to be a distributor you have to buy x amount of dollars worth of product, and keep product in stock. not take orders and then go to your man. thats called middle man. who needs middle man when dayton sells directly to the public. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 01:18 PM~11184954
> *Call? I think we spoke numerous times and I was very precise with what I have just outlined on our business transaction.
> 
> What is done is done, bro. I don't condone any type of business that you have demonstrated and what you have ultimately caused by wasting my time and created stress.
> ...




:uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Jul 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11185072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two individuals that provide exceptional service for years on layitlow that I didn't even consider. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 01:27 PM~11185004
> *I really do blame myself for this whole entire situation, I did not listen to you or even Dippinit for what you both said.
> *


Told you----- Too much $$$$ for someone you don't even know. Take a chance on a couple hundred, not G'zz


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11185115
> *lesson learned. i thought if u want to be a distributor you have to buy x amount of dollars worth of product, and keep product in stock. not take orders and then go to your man.  thats called middle man. who needs middle man when dayton sells directly to the public.  :uh:
> *


x61 I absolutely concur.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2008, 04:49 PM~11185144
> *Told you----- Too much $$$$ for someone you don't even know. Take a chance on a couple hundred, not G'zz
> *


 :rant:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you are the official layitlow moron for 2008 61


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 04:53 PM~11185169
> *you are the official layitlow moron for 2008 61
> *


Thanks I will wear the crown with shame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 26 2008, 01:53 PM~11185169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, its just you are straight up. so you xpect other people to handle theri business, Gotta think like a criminal not a victim.


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

damn that sux bro I hope it works out for you. I hate to hear when that happens to people. Am I missing somthing but the problem wasn't Dayton wire wheel " the company" it was oldsmoblefanatic ie tonie... I was going to order knockoffs from him, I guess I'll go through another source.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 26 2008, 05:06 PM~11185228
> *damn that sux bro I hope it works out for you. I hate to hear when that happens to people. Am I missing somthing but the problem wasn't Dayton wire wheel " the company" it was oldsmoblefanatic ie tonie... I was going to order knockoffs from him, I guess I'll go through another source.
> *


I know its alot read, but it is Tonie, not Dayton or any other distributor. He's a middleman who took my money and did whatever with it. Fortunately, I allotted time to investigate and find out his source which revealed that he was buying time with my money. Otherwise, he would of ordered my wheels for me on the day I made payment. Mark from British Wire Wheel said that I would of had my wheels a matter of 10 days ago if Tonie would of ordered them when I paid. 

It sucks, but there will always people out there like this. My point in this topic was to help others out here to not have to go through what I have been through with this individual. 

Keep it real.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats One Of The Reasons I Order Direct From Dayton Wire Wheels... 
That Guy Tor Always Helps Me Out... Sorry To Hear About Your Ordeal Seth
I Dislike People Like That... :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THATS FUCKED UP :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2008, 02:32 PM~11185382
> *Thats One Of The Reasons I Order Direct From Dayton Wire Wheels...
> That Guy Tor Always Helps Me Out... Sorry To Hear About Your Ordeal Seth
> I Dislike People Like That...    :angry:
> *


Always go to the source when buying new wheels,there shouldnt be no middle man involved especially when buying some brand new D's or Z's.I bought a brand new set of 13x7*72 spokes directly from dayton in march and the rims arrived 3 days later from the day I placed my order.....Fuck the bullshit homie.......buisness is buisness........


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 03:48 PM~11185131
> *Two individuals that provide exceptional service for years on layitlow that I didn't even consider. :wave:
> *



man seth what a adventure you went on...homie i dont understand why people do that also...i have sold tons of shit on e-bay and sometimes after reciving payment it slips my mind to ship asap..so instead of reg. shipping i just 2 day it.. pay a couple of bucks out of my pocket to make someone happy who did there part and payed on time..most the time i get a e-mail asking why i 2 day shipped it i explain why and always get nothing but thank you's.. my little part in making things right.. i try to run my buessess 100% honest, its better to let some one down with honesty then to lie and still let them down..wish everyone would be the same...and ur 100% right..i done buessness with both d-chesse and Keith and my experince with them was nothing but wonderful ....hope it all works out 4 you brother!

Eddie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 26 2008, 04:39 PM~11185418
> *Always go to the source when buying new wheels,there shouldnt be no middle man involved especially when buying some brand new D's or Z's.I bought a brand new set of 13x7*72 spokes directly from dayton in march and the rims arrived 3 days later from the day I placed my order.....Fuck the bullshit homie.......buisness is buisness........
> *


Mine Had To Be Made They Didnt Have Center Gold In Stock But They Did Had All Chrome Tho... They Took About 4 Weeks... Im Getting Triple Gold Or All Chrome 72 Next...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:|


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geterlow_@Jul 26 2008, 02:48 PM~11185467
> *lmao how could i set him up hey you going to fix my wheel    fuck you click
> *


If its a China,there are no warrenties on them cheap ass wheels,no matter who you buy them from....


----------



## desirableones61 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mental Noteont buy Daytons or Rolexes from sorry ass LIL vendors.Got It.Thanks.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 26 2008, 04:52 PM~11185489
> *If its a China,there are no warrenties on them cheap ass wheels,no matter who you buy them from....
> *


there made 2 look pretty...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jul 26 2008, 05:42 PM~11185437
> *man seth what a adventure you went on...homie i dont understand why people do that also...i have sold tons of shit on e-bay and sometimes after reciving payment it slips my mind to ship asap..so instead of reg. shipping i just 2 day it.. pay a couple of bucks out of my pocket to make someone happy who did there part and payed on time..most the time i get a e-mail asking why i 2 day shipped it i explain why and always get nothing but thank you's.. my little part in making things right.. i try to run my buessess 100% honest, its better to let some one down with honesty then to lie and still let them down..wish everyone would be the same...and ur 100% right..i done buessness with both d-chesse and Keith and my experince with them was nothing but wonderful ....hope it all works out 4 you brother!
> 
> Eddie
> *


I appreciate that Eddie. I would like to say that you and I are certainly cut from the same cloth. Your good faith and deeds will ultimately pay off in your career with that type of work ethic in mind. 

Customer satisfaction is hard to find or pretty much non-existant anymore. It really seems like a lot of people are just out for themselves and not for the customer.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Jul 26 2008, 05:54 PM~11185499
> *Mental Noteont buy Daytons or Rolexes from sorry ass LIL vendors.Got It.Thanks.
> *


  x61


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

if i were oldsmobile fanatic, i would make a public apology to this man and tighten up his buisness so his buisness will not be affected


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 05:07 PM~11185559
> *  x61
> *


bout time you put some spokes on the car. i thought you were scared or trying to represent the classic look.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well Tonie has $900 of my money and I was told 3 weeks to get my wheels and were now a week and a half away from 3 months. Ive conversated with him many times and have had many unfulfilled promises. He sent me a picture of mine so they might be done :dunno: Theres like 4 or 5 people waitin on wheels from this guy right now. All Ive read on him was good feedback so i bought from him. Glad to see sixone opened his mouth to everyone else about this. Looks like its just been the past few months that hes either gonna scam everyone or been real busy... He seems nice, some people you cant even get ahold of or talk to. Well see...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 26 2008, 06:28 PM~11185674
> *bout time you put some spokes on the car. i thought you were scared or trying to represent the classic look.
> *


  I'm working hard to afford those Daytons. :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

thants messed up thanks for the info!! when in doubt there is always a second route!!!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 05:31 PM~11185697
> *  I'm working hard to afford those Daytons.  :biggrin:
> *


i heard that


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 26 2008, 06:29 PM~11185679
> *Well Tonie has $900 of my money and I was told 3 weeks to get my wheels and were now a week and a half away from 3 months.  Ive conversated with him many times and have had many unfulfilled promises.  He sent me a picture of mine so they might be done :dunno:  Theres like 4 or 5 people waitin on wheels from this guy right now.  All Ive read on him was good feedback so i bought from him.  Glad to see sixone opened his mouth to everyone else about this.  Looks like its just been the past few months that hes either gonna scam everyone or been real busy...  Well see...
> *


I had a feeling people would begin to come out the wood works and that it just wasn't me. I feel bad for PURPLE HAZE here on layitlow, a guy who won the Dayton raffle from TONIE, he pm'd me about a week asking if I received my new Daytons and said that he never received his Daytons and it has been since March/April when he won. 

That is some shady ass shit for ya, sounds like Antonie Tate needs to find a new business or go back to school for business courses, because he doesn't have knowledge or skill at that. Picking up the phone and whoofing b.s. in your customer's ears doesn't make transactions any easier, because all it does is let an individual down that much more.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 11:41 AM~11184357
> *This has been on mind as of lately, and I believe needs to be addressed to anyone who loves Dayton and is considering purchasing a Brand New set of Dayton’s, now or in the near future.  Learn here from my errors, so that you will not make that same mistake as I did.
> 
> So, here I am just finished purchasing a 1961 Impala Convertible and had to get a new set of wheels as my first priority on my list of things to do.  Rather than ordering directly from Dayton Wire Wheel and waiting 4 to 6 weeks to have a new set laced, I opted to deal with an individual on “LAYITLOW” by the name of “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” who claims he has a connection with Dayton Wire Wheel.
> ...


ni*** said "opted" lmao


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 26 2008, 06:26 PM~11185666
> *if i were oldsmobile fanatic, i would make a public apology to this man and tighten up his buisness so his buisness will not be affected
> *


Shit, I doubt that will happen. He wants me to call him and talk about it, Fuck that, talk is cheap, as I don't have time to give low lifes.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=391430&st=400


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11186339
> *Shit, I doubt that will happen.  He wants me to call him and talk about it, Fuck that, talk is cheap, as I don't have time to give low lifes.
> *


tell him to send you your rims at a discounted price c.o.d. and everthing will be fine.


----------



## MRTHUGLIFE (Jun 26, 2008)

kill him :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 26 2008, 10:02 PM~11186709
> *tell him to send you your rims at a discounted price c.o.d. and everthing will be fine.
> *


I've already purchased my wheels directly from British Wire Wheel (his source), and the only thing I would like is my money back and an apology, but I really only care about my getting money back at this point. 

If you burn a bridge, you know to never again cross it.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 02:05 PM~11185542
> *I appreciate that Eddie.  I would like to say that you and I are certainly cut from the same cloth.  Your good faith and deeds will ultimately pay off in your career with that type of work ethic in mind.
> 
> Customer satisfaction is hard to find or pretty much non-existant anymore. It really seems like a lot of people are just out for themselves and not for the customer.
> *


Its sad but true . but not all people are out for themselves .I strive to do my best on here and for the locals that buy from me. If you want to stay in business Its the only way .


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2008, 09:04 PM~11187352
> *Its sad but true . but not all people are out for themselves .I strive to do my best on here and for the locals that buy from me. Even when someones trying to get over on me I still try to help .but thats the way I am.
> *



I can vouche for that :biggrin: You always come through


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2008, 08:19 PM~11187435
> *I can vouche for that :biggrin: You always come through
> *


Thanks man .


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 27 2008, 03:19 AM~11187435
> *I can vouche for that :biggrin: You always come through
> *


x2 

Rich is an awesome guy to buy from :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ruthless-by-law_@Jul 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11184498
> *tonie tate is a tonie fake
> *


tonie tate AKA phonie fake


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Shit thanks for the heads up


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

ARENT YOU AN INDIVIDUALS MEMBER? WHY NOT SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW INDIVIDUALS MEMBER AND BUY ZENITHS. 


AT LEAST THEY ARE 100% MADE IN THE USA, UNLIKE DAYTON WHO IMPORTS SHIT FROM CHINA.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 08:32 PM~11187497
> *ARENT YOU AN INDIVIDUALS MEMBER? WHY NOT SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW INDIVIDUALS MEMBER AND BUY ZENITHS.
> AT LEAST THEY ARE 100% MADE IN THE USA, UNLIKE DAYTON WHO IMPORTS SHIT FROM CHINA.
> *


not sure your absolutly right on that one homie


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11187519
> *not sure your absolutly right on that one homie
> *


ZENITHS = 100% MADE IN USA

DAYTON = IMPORTED PARTS FROM CHINA MIXED WITH SOME USA PARTS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 08:38 PM~11187528
> *ZENITHS = 100% MADE IN USA
> 
> DAYTON = IMPORTED PARTS FROM CHINA MIXED WITH SOME USA PARTS
> *


not trying to tell you your wrong but you are ....some parts of zeniths are chinese made .....i cannot say that for sure about dayton but zenith i can ......zentih and daytons are still the best quality out there no matter where some on there parts are made

now where getting off topic


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2008, 08:40 PM~11187543
> *not trying to tell you your wrong but you are ....some parts of zeniths are chinese made .....i cannot say that for sure about dayton but zenith i can ......zentih and daytons are still the best quality out there no matter where some on there parts are made
> 
> now where getting off topic
> *


ZENITH IN LA = ALL USA MADE

THOSE CATS UP IN NORCAL BE SELLING ZENITHS ILLEGALY THAT ARE MADE IN CHINA BUT THEY AINT ZENITH NOE MOE.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 27 2008, 12:04 AM~11187352
> *Its sad but true . but not all people are out for themselves .I strive to do my best on here and for the locals that buy from me. If you want to stay in business Its the only way .
> *


  That's exactly right, if you had no pleased customers, you wouldn't have a business at all.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 27 2008, 12:32 AM~11187497
> *ARENT YOU AN INDIVIDUALS MEMBER? WHY NOT SUPPORT YOUR FELLOW INDIVIDUALS MEMBER AND BUY ZENITHS.
> AT LEAST THEY ARE 100% MADE IN THE USA, UNLIKE DAYTON WHO IMPORTS SHIT FROM CHINA.
> *


No, I am not an Individual and no offense to J.D., but I only roll Dayton. There are all types of fanatics, and I happen to be firm on owning genuine Daytons, and no other wire wheel will suffice.


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 08:58 PM~11187653
> *No, I am not an Individual and no offense to J.D., but I only roll Dayton.  There are all types of fanatics, and I happen to be firm on owning genuine Daytons, and no other wire wheel will suffice.
> *


THATS RESPECTABLE. DAYTONS ARE THE SHIT BUT THE NEW ZENITHS ARE TOO.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 27 2008, 12:38 AM~11187528
> *ZENITHS = 100% MADE IN USA
> 
> DAYTON = IMPORTED PARTS FROM CHINA MIXED WITH SOME USA PARTS
> *


That is totally inaccurate, and just plain ignorant. Dayton is 100% U.S.A. made, not to be confused with their old BLVD. series.


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 08:59 PM~11187663
> *That is totally inaccurate, and just plain ignorant.  Dayton is 100% U.S.A. made, not to be confused with their old BLVD. series.
> *


DAYTON IMPORTS THEIR STAINLESS SPOKES :uh: AND THEY EVEN ADMIT IT, CALL AND ASK THEM.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 27 2008, 01:01 AM~11187671
> *DAYTON IMPORTS THEIR STAINLESS SPOKES :uh:  AND THEY EVEN ADMIT IT, CALL AND ASK THEM.
> *


I don't have too, and if you're overly concerned on the importation of stainless, well that's being a little critical. They are the best wheels period and if you think the quality has been compromised find another wheel that can top Dayton or build it yourself. No one can beat the originators of wheel making, period. SINCE 1916.


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 03:40 PM~11185745
> *I had a feeling people would begin to come out the wood works and that it just wasn't me.  I feel bad for PURPLE HAZE here on layitlow, a guy who won the Dayton raffle from TONIE, he pm'd me about a week asking if I received my new Daytons and said that he never received his Daytons and it has been since March/April when he won.
> *


So the Dayton Raffle winner never got his wheels? THATS SOME B.S. !!!! I think I put $50 on that raffle... I am feeling ripped off now.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Jul 27 2008, 01:17 AM~11187732
> *So the Dayton Raffle winner never got his wheels? THATS SOME B.S. !!!! I think I put $50 on that raffle... I am feeling ripped off now.
> *


I wish PURPLE HAZE would of read this topic to answer, but here is the PM he sent me just week ago or so, I thought I erased it.

message sent from PURPLE HAZE

Hey homie i had seen that you bought some 72's from Tonie and was curious if you received them yet or not? Sorry to bother you, but i won the Dayton raffle back in late April or ealry May (Might have been sooner, but i cant remember) and i still havnt received my d's or any shipping info. He told me Dayton was out of 72 hubs and had to make some and thats why it was taking so long. Just seems kinda fishy to me. Thanks in advance

Sean


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Trying to weight my options now that certain things have come to light... He either stole my $900(hard working, alot of money to me) or he will come through and send me my set who knows when, this week or 3 more months... I need these wheels like two weeks ago. I got a done car with no rims. 

I paid through paypal like you sixone so if I filed a claim do you get that money back quick? Cuz if I did I could order from homeboyz whom I passed up before :banghead: and get my tires from Dcheez and Id have my set in 2 weeks tops... Or I could give tonie a chance to redeem his business...

Decisions decisions.....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

If I paid in a raffle and no one got their rims Id have to request my money back


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

damn homie....sorry to hear that. tonie has always been straight up with me. i hope this gets resolved and you get your money back. i know shit happens and if you went straight to his source and they told you something different, then you have every right to be pissed!!....keep us posted on how this goes down...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 27 2008, 01:25 AM~11187771
> *Trying to weight my options now that certain things have come to light... He either stole my $900(hard working, alot of money to me) or he will come through and send me my set who knows when, this week or 3 more months...  I need these wheels like two weeks ago.  I got a done car with no rims.
> 
> I paid through paypal like you sixone so if I filed a claim do you get that money back quick? Cuz if I did I could order from homeboyz whom I passed up before  :banghead: and get my tires from Dcheez and Id have my set in 2 weeks tops...  Or I could give tonie a chance to redeem his business...
> ...


You may have a limit as to when you can file the claim through paypal, I would contact paypal and see what they say, open a dispute on that particular transaction and then escalate to a claim if he does not fulfill your request in a time frame that deems reasonable to you. Otherwise, paypal will most likely shut his account down and contact local authorities and have is ass arrested for larceny, grand larceny and/or fraud. Internet crimes are becoming serious shit in the judicial system nowadays.

I'm not saying that he is going to rip you off, but his business is not straight up and if you've been waiting for 3 months for wheels, um there would be a problem.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 27 2008, 01:34 AM~11187832
> *damn homie....sorry to hear that. tonie has always been straight up with me. i hope this gets resolved and you get your money back. i know shit happens and if you went straight to his source and they told you something different, then you have every right to be pissed!!....keep us posted on how this goes down...
> *


Thanks man, yup Mark from British Wire Wheel was very informative and 110% reassuring. He was willing to help me out and listen to the whole situation and totally agreed that Tonie bullshitted me.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn so the dayton raffle winner still hasnt gotten his wheels??? can anyone confirm this???


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77lincoln818_@Jul 26 2008, 09:55 PM~11187637
> *ZENITH IN LA = ALL USA MADE
> 
> THOSE CATS UP IN NORCAL BE SELLING ZENITHS ILLEGALY THAT ARE MADE IN CHINA BUT THEY AINT ZENITH NOE MOE.
> *


What cats are those? If your referring to the original Zenith company they are now called the "Wire Wheel King" and there isn't anything China about them. Everything is built in house using the same vendors they had in the 70's. Call them at (408) 559-0950. If your gonna put someone on blast at least educate yourself and have your facts straight.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 02:52 AM~11188139
> *damn so the dayton raffle winner still hasnt gotten his wheels??? can anyone confirm this???
> *


That would be Purple Haze.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 26 2008, 11:52 PM~11188139
> *damn so the dayton raffle winner still hasnt gotten his wheels??? can anyone confirm this???
> *


Thats fucked up. I had well over 200 bucks into that raffle, I didn't so much care about winning as I did some deserving person got their wheels. what a shit stain :twak:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn seth thats some bullshit.Shit i think you should hit up the boobie boys and drop a 305 hurtin on his ass


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

sounds pretty fucked up seth. you know with a paypal dispute if the person doesnt or didnt have the funds in the account at the time you opened the dispute and they dicide in your favor paypal will only give you $200 back unless the person deposits money into the account. I have had it happen to me on a $1600 transaction and i only got $200 back. paypal will fuck ya too


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 12:42 AM~11187871
> *Thanks man, yup Mark from British Wire Wheel was very informative and 110% reassuring.  He was willing to help me out and listen to the whole situation and totally agreed that Tonie bullshitted me.
> *


I'm curious, how much does British Wire Wheel charge for 72 spoke Daytons?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn bro that's really fucked up. I remember talking to you the day you ordered them all excited and now this. 
Man people on here are a trip and I don't think most people came on here intentionally to burn but they bite off more than they can chew, next thing you know its like you said.. Robbing peter to pay paul...
I hope you get it squared away. On shit like this I never buy or send money unless I atleast know someone else on here that can either vouch for me or they are close enough to put hands on them if shit gets out of line lol.
Just how much of a price break would it have been dealing with this guy rather than mark over at dayton-british wire just out of curiosity?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Well dude on a brighter note by the time you read this you will have dropped the top for the first time :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 27 2008, 09:17 AM~11189176
> *Damn bro that's really fucked up. I remember talking to you the day you ordered them all excited and now this.
> Man people on here are a trip and I don't think most people came on here intentionally to burn but they bite off more than they can chew, next thing you know its like you said.. Robbing peter to pay paul...
> I hope you get it squared away. On shit like this I never buy or send money unless I atleast know someone else on here that can either vouch for me or they are close enough to put hands on them if shit gets out of line lol.
> ...


i dont really like to deal with people unless ive dealth before, or i know someone that knows them personally.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jul 27 2008, 09:19 AM~11189183
> *Well dude on a brighter note by the time you read this you will have dropped the top for the first time :cheesy:
> *


i heard they are unloading the car, as we type :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 09:21 AM~11189188
> *i heard they are unloading the car, as we type  :biggrin:
> *


that would be a big 10-4


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 12:52 AM~11188139
> *damn so the dayton raffle winner still hasnt gotten his wheels??? can anyone confirm this???
> *


Confirmed!! So i win the raffle back in Early April i beleive and was told that Dayton didnt have any 72 hubs in stock and would need to make them. So I said that's fine, but had to step back and scratch my head thinking why would "DAYTON" not have probably one of there best selling wheels in stock? So i have been given the run around for about 3-4 months now and still no wheels or shipping info! I honestly feel bad for 61 because he bought his outright when i just one my wheels through a raffle. Actually i feel bad for everyone that put in on that raffle because it looks like we are all out that money. I just really hope this is some type of big misunderstanding and we all get our wheels or refunds immediately! This is getting really old and played out pretty quickly!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 27 2008, 11:21 AM~11189188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*61 rag 20 minutes away from delivery . just got off the phone with tomkat . its going down the 561 ! * hahahahahahaha 
post pics allready fool , in front of the seafoam green crib :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh yeah and my dumb ass also ordered two 14" Hankook tires from him about 2 months ago for one of my members and only got one! He said they were running short on the tires and wasnt informed! Just more money in his pocket! :angry:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

*just a thought *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 27 2008, 08:58 AM~11189107
> *sounds pretty fucked up seth. you know with a paypal dispute if the person doesnt or didnt have the funds in the account at the time you opened the dispute and they dicide in your favor paypal will only give you $200 back unless the person deposits money into the account. I have had it happen to me on a $1600 transaction and i only got $200 back. paypal will fuck ya too
> *


nope they only give you what is in the account, i got took on e-ghey for 425 a few months back, i only got back .72 cents..... the fuck spent the rest..... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 27 2008, 09:32 AM~11189216
> *Confirmed!! So i win the raffle back in Early April i beleive and was told that Dayton didnt have any 72 hubs in stock and would need to make them. So I said that's fine, but had to step back and scratch my head thinking why would "DAYTON" not have probably one of there best selling wheels in stock? So i have been given the run around for about 3-4 months now and still no wheels or shipping info! I honestly feel bad for 61 because he bought his outright when i just one my wheels through a raffle. Actually i feel bad for everyone that put in on that raffle because it looks like we are all out that money. I just really hope this is some type of big misunderstanding and we all get our wheels or refunds immediately! This is getting really old and played out pretty quickly!
> *


how can they be out of stock, when his distributor has 11, well now 10 sets in stock???? whats really going on? i have never spent a dime with this cat, but i was stalled out on 2 occasions by him, so i went else where. 



> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 27 2008, 09:34 AM~11189224
> *61 rag 20 minutes away from delivery . just got off the phone with tomkat . its going down the 561 !  hahahahahahaha
> post pics allready fool , in front of the seafoam green crib  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 11:19 AM~11189407
> *how can they be out of stock, when his distributor has 11, well now 10 sets in stock???? whats really going on? i have never spent a dime with this cat, but i was stalled out on 2 occasions by him, so i went else where.
> lol
> *


I agree 100%.. I had some faith in him because there were some cats on here backing him up all the way so I took his word for it and look where it got me


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 27 2008, 11:37 AM~11189235
> *just a thought
> *


Thats the reason I paid through paypal so I got a receipt of payment and I save every single PM since the beginning. Im tryin to get ahold of him but no luck so far. Just rediculous this thread even had to be started.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

WOW! A whole lot to respond here. LOL! 




> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr+Jul 27 2008, 11:58 AM~11189107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class action lawsuit. For a lying ass fuck face. 



> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jul 27 2008, 12:34 PM~11189224
> *61 rag 20 minutes away from delivery . just got off the phone with tomkat . its going down the 561 !  hahahahahahaha
> post pics allready fool , in front of the seafoam green crib  :biggrin:
> *


We unloaded from the Museum, cannot get that big ass rig to fit at my crib or Tomkat's. lol.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sucks that u cant bolt on the daytons today. i hate being on someone else's time, after money has been paid.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn i thought the ''fuck dayton '' topic was popular.... that sucks , i allmost ordered some k-offs from that fuck, glad i didnt......


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I just tryied to call and got his VM which is full :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 01:55 PM~11189575
> *sucks that u cant bolt on the daytons today. i hate being on someone else's time, after money has been paid.
> *


 :yessad: The whole deal should of never happened. :nosad:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2008, 11:02 AM~11189609
> *damn i thought the ''fuck dayton '' topic was popular.... that sucks , i allmost ordered some k-offs from that fuck, glad i didnt......
> *


I JUST DID ORDER SOME FOR A FRIEND CAUSE OTHER PEOPLE SPOKE GOOD WORDS OF THIS CAT :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

SIXONE SORRY BOUT THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR DAYTONS, THOSE RIMS ARE ALOT OF MONEY, AND NO ONE IS TRYING TO GIVE ANYONE HAND OUTS, HOPE THIS GETS TAKIN CARE OF


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

On the lighter note, my new baby came home today to take my mind off the stress with this issue at hand.

Tomkat rolling big wheels.... 1915 Pierce Arrow hoggin the trailer while my Ace chills out upstairs in the A/C.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Pierce Arrow unloaded and back in the Museum, time for the Ace to take on the sunshine. :biggrin: 


















A little time and I will have my Ace black as my Audi.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn that's fuckin gorgeous!! Makes me want to go pull my 62 vert out of the garage and take her for a spin :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Quick stop for some petrol and then a cruise...

























Ken Wood's favorite option in the Ace. WTF??? :ugh: 









Snug as bug at home...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man fuck the car, i want the rig. that bitch is a bad m/f


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 11:33 AM~11189802
> *Quick stop for some petrol and then a cruise...
> 
> 
> ...


Id keep that custom tape deck it goes hand in hand with the porkys hydraulics banner


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The ace is lookin sweet bro, On a side note i feel horriable because i was on of the buyers who told people he was a straight up guy. I had bought a few misc. parts from him and never had a problem. and shipping was super fast. I was impressed and encouraged my boy purple haze that he was a straight up guy and others that played in the raffle. after the raffle i kind of shook my head like whats up with this? i kept telling sean it would be cool but after months of not getting his wheels i became skeptical. Now with all these people saying they never recieved their product i feel fucked for giving him props and telling everyone he was legit. :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 27 2008, 02:34 PM~11189810
> *man fuck the car, i want the rig. that bitch is a bad m/f
> *


No doubt. It is the ultimate, you could live on that m/f, direct tv, satellite gps, air ride captain chairs, lounge, full bath, shower, wash/dryer, kitchen, fridge, pull out bed, overhead sleeper, a/c trailer, snapon tools, pneumatic, full lift, air ride suspension, etc.... it's around $300k to buy one new.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C+Jul 27 2008, 02:38 PM~11189830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.

Well, thats good to hear that he fulfilled your transaction, and perhaps could be good for others who has not received their goods yet. I am just wondering if this dude has other personal issues he is dealing with now, that it has interferred with his business practices. That would be bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Jul 27 2008, 01:47 PM~11189528
> *Just rediculous this thread even had to be started.
> *


Think of it as a great thing for the future.


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dam,hope everything works out in your favor,money is money,regardless how much it is!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

*LOOKS MEDIOCORE TO ME , NOTHING SPECIAL JUST YOUR RUN OF THE MILL RED RAG TOP * :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 27 2008, 02:22 PM~11189715
> *SIXONE SORRY BOUT THE PROBLEM WITH YOUR DAYTONS, THOSE RIMS ARE ALOT OF MONEY, AND NO ONE IS TRYING TO GIVE ANYONE HAND OUTS, HOPE THIS GETS TAKIN CARE OF
> *


I appreciate it brother, I hope so too, and for the most part the other rightful paying customers get theirs too.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by acosta512+Jul 27 2008, 02:52 PM~11189924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Blue Hair Barnyard find. yep, she's a true Roman Red car, I finally broke the ice after 15 years and (4) different 61 Chevrolet's this is not a (936) car, its a 923 car. :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Oldsfan gave me a quote on some 88 spoke Dz a few weeks ago. I am glad I didn't put the paper down on them. Looks like I will just go straight to dayton when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 02:02 PM~11189968
> *No doubt. Thanks man.
> Haha. Blue Hair Barnyard find. yep, she's a true Roman Red car, I finally broke the ice after 15 years and (4) different 61 Chevrolet's this is not a (936) car, its a 923 car.  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA WE NEED SOME 900 NUMBERS DONT WE :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

good to have a fellow LiL members tell people whats going on LiL, man he gave me a good price on the tires, but now that i see whats going, I cant lose any money so i wont do any business with him :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88+Jul 27 2008, 03:05 PM~11189990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This topic was solely placed here for you guys, some people don't care, but I do.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 27 2008, 02:05 PM~11189990
> *Oldsfan gave me a quote on some 88 spoke Dz a few weeks ago.  I am glad I didn't put the paper down on them.  Looks like I will just go straight to dayton when I'm ready to buy.
> *


I called dayton a couple of years ago and the guy there said they did not make 88 spoke daytons. whats up with that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 27 2008, 02:32 PM~11189793
> *Damn that's fuckin gorgeous!! Makes me want to go pull my 62 vert out of the garage and take her for a spin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 01:29 PM~11189773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nICE RIDE... mY FAVORITE CAR IN THE WORLD... :biggrin:
oH SORRY FOR WHA HAPPEN, LATERS...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jul 27 2008, 02:56 PM~11190292
> *I called dayton a couple of years ago and the guy there said they did not make 88 spoke daytons. whats up with that?
> *


Hmmm, I called dayton 2 weeks ago for a quote and I told him I wanted 13X7s, chrome, 88spokes and the guy gave me a price. I would imagine if they didn't make them he would have told me.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i hate scanless ass people! :guns:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Jul 27 2008, 05:14 PM~11190973
> *Hmmm, I called dayton 2 weeks ago for a quote and I told him I wanted 13X7s, chrome, 88spokes and the guy gave me a price. I would imagine if they didn't make them he would have told me.
> *


thats what he told me. i guess he might have made a mistake and forgot.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln+Jul 27 2008, 05:22 PM~11190768-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Fakes and Conniving snakes :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this bro. I hope you get your cash back. Are you gonna take legal action if things get worse?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

looks good seth


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Jul 27 2008, 07:37 PM~11191299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you brother. She aint bad at all, great body on the Ace, ROCK solid.


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

You should have gone with some Zeniths homie. Or... gone to British Wire Wheel. Those guys have been around for a very long time.

Sorry about that tough lesson. It really sucks when you think the next guy is all about being straight up like and you find out otherwise. :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jul 27 2008, 03:39 PM~11191303
> *looks good seth
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Sucks to hear  I'd be ready to :machinegun: :guns: 

What shipping company is that?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vazquejs+Jul 27 2008, 08:35 PM~11191602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 08:47 PM~11191661
> *Sucks to hear   I'd be ready to :machinegun:  :guns:
> 
> What shipping company is that?
> *


Haha, I'd rather handle it business like, but inside I feel almost like that.

Shipping company? Are you talking about the Renegade? NOT FOR HIRE, its a personal private carrier. LOL!!


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 09:01 PM~11191734
> *Haha, I'd rather handle it business like, but inside I feel almost like that.
> 
> Shipping company? Are you talking about the Renegade? NOT FOR HIRE, its a personal private carrier. LOL!!
> *


Yeah, that Renegade/hauler is nice, never seen a car hauler w/ all that stuff in it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11191911
> *Yeah, that Renegade/hauler is nice, never seen a car hauler w/ all that stuff in it.
> *


  Very unique.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 12:33 PM~11189802
> *
> Ken Wood's favorite option in the Ace. WTF??? :ugh:
> 
> ...


This ***** came thru subbin. Beatin down the block with hella beat :0


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 27 2008, 12:02 PM~11189968
> *No doubt. Thanks man.
> Haha. Blue Hair Barnyard find. yep, she's a true Roman Red car, I finally broke the ice after 15 years and (4) different 61 Chevrolet's this is not a (936) car, its a 923 car.  :biggrin:
> *


almost all my rags but i think 2 where 936!!! hate some white


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jul 27 2008, 11:54 PM~11193037
> *almost all my rags but i think 2 where 936!!! hate some white
> *


the red headed step child.


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Seth sorry to here about this bullshit! I have done business with Seth in the past,And he is straight up with me.I have always ordered direct with dayton to avoid stupid shit like this,But always remember there is always someone out there to catch you slippin. Pay the extra penny's to get what you really want,and protect you hard earned $$$$$. I found only a hand full of people that I can trust in this very desirable game.Seth has a lot of people out here that respect him because he handle's shit on the up & up! 

Mike


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOS61RAG_@Jul 28 2008, 01:19 AM~11193694
> *Seth sorry to here about this bullshit! I have done business with Seth in the past,And he is straight up with me.I have always ordered direct with dayton to avoid stupid shit like this,But always remember there is always someone out there to catch you slippin. Pay the extra penny's to get what you really want,and protect you hard earned $$$$$. I found only a hand full of people that I can trust in this very desirable game.Seth has a lot of people out here that respect him because he handle's shit on the up & up!
> 
> Mike
> *


Mike, I appreciate the kind words. Thank you. 

Incidentally, I have not forgotten about the power seat. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn, I just seen this thread...I did a transaction with oldsmobilefanatic and it went smooth..anytime anyone asked I vouched for dude based on our transaction...but fuck I'll never give him the chance to fuck me...he did me right I feel fortunate and I'll just let it go at that...sorry to hear about all the shit Seth..


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11194143
> *Damn, I just seen this thread...I did a transaction with oldsmobilefanatic and it went smooth..anytime anyone asked I vouched for dude based on our transaction...but fuck I'll never give him the chance to fuck me...he did me right I feel fortunate and I'll just let it go at that...sorry to hear about all the shit Seth..
> *


No doubt, same goes for me.
Id be interested to hear his side of the story if he would post in this thread. Guy always seems nice enough, but, on the same token its over the phone... and over the net. You never know if the guy you're dealing with is honest or just rolling his eyes. Ive had that situation happen to me before where I just went with my feeling of judgement based on how the person talked over the phone, and I was dead wrong.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 26 2008, 11:04 PM~11187352
> *Its sad but true . but not all people are out for themselves .I strive to do my best on here and for the locals that buy from me. If you want to stay in business Its the only way .
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Wow, that's a nice '61! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 08:55 AM~11194906
> *Wow, that's a nice '61! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


x2


hey seth i hope everything works out for you man, i felt bad that it took me a couple days to get them tires out to you, nevermind not sending them.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Could everyone that has a pending unresovled buisness transaction with Oldsmobile Fanatic PM me. If he is not going to follow threw with his buisness transaction on here he will get banned from Layitlow.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jul 28 2008, 02:31 AM~11194143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, brother you came through and delivered my Cooper's expeditiously. I paid you for your time and helping me and I really appreciate that.

What sucks is I intended on receiving the Daytons on the day you delivered my tires, to only be let down by this guy with his shady ass bullshit.


----------



## LatinaGina (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 01:27 PM~11185004
> *I really do blame myself for this whole entire situation, I did not listen to you or even Dippinit for what you both said.
> *


WOW....First, I have to say I hate what happen with the sale. I would have had somebody :machinegun: :guns: :twak: his ass. But the question I have 
is,why dont you make your own connect with Dayton or British Wire?? :dunno: 
To me,that would possibly even benefit the other auto related business that 
you do.Not taking sides,just my opinion.Good luck with tha Ace,....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 28 2008, 08:55 AM~11194906
> *Wow, that's a nice '61! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LatinaGina_@Jul 28 2008, 10:19 AM~11195236
> *WOW....First, I have to say I hate what happen with the sale. I woulda  :machinegun:  :guns:  :twak: his ass. But the question I have
> is,why dont you make your own connect with Dayton or British Wire?? :dunno:
> To me,that would possibly even benefit the other auto related business that
> ...


To be honest, I was forewarned by friends and fucked up by not listening to them. But hey, dude seemed to have a good positive feedback around here on layitlow, I like helping others out, if their willing help another person out. In addition, he approached me via PM back in June when he saw one of my posts in the Dayton and Zenith Fest asking if I was ever interested in purchasing a set of Daytons to come to him, I believe I still have the PM to prove that. 

So, I was thinking if this guy can come through quicker than what Dayton told me which was 4 to 6 weeks, I was like cool, I am all for it. (who wouldn't want to) I requested to purchase Daytons from him under the conditions if they would be readily available and shipped promptly. With that being said, he said he would make it happen and then we sealed the deal, which ultimately never happened. Otherwise, I would of just went to Dayton, and I totally forgot about British Wire Wheel out in California.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_*PM sent from oldsmobilefanatic*_

*RE: Dayton wheels, Jun 8 2008, 07:31 PM *


> *I can hook you up *





> *PICS? NEW? PRICE? Thanks Seth
> 
> You can email me at [email protected]*





> *I forgot to send the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*oldsmobilefanatic wrote*

*Homie, I always take care of business because I wasn't always on the helping side, I was on the side that needed help, so I know what it's like...

Anything a fellow low-rider needs that I have access to, then they have access to it as well!!!

Check around!!! *


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Those are the same pics from the raffle


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 28 2008, 11:25 AM~11196034
> *Those are the same pics from the raffle
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Jul 28 2008, 12:25 PM~11196034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rant:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the story keeps getting better and better......fuckng lame ass....


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 28 2008, 10:03 AM~11195168
> *Could everyone that has a pending unresovled buisness transaction with Oldsmobile Fanatic PM me. If he is not going to follow threw with his buisness transaction on here he will get banned from Layitlow.
> *


PM SENT :rant: 
Yeah, he took some of my money as well..... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont ban him, class action lawsuit is the answer.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 01:50 PM~11198727
> *dont ban him, class action lawsuit is the answer.
> *


has he even been back on l.i.l. ?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 28 2008, 03:50 PM~11198727
> *dont ban him, class action lawsuit is the answer.
> *


X2


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i didnt even play in that dayton raffle but damn the more i think about it the more it irritates me, that he took everyones money who played and hasnt sent out shit.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ive talked with him the past few days and the hold up on my wheel/tire package is he cant get any tires. The wheels have been done a couple weeks. So I requested he ship the wheels and refund the tire money and he says he is going to. So thats my update. Well see. If all goes as planned all I can say is it took longer than I wanted but in the end got what I paid for.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Let it be known that Tonie aka Oldsmobile Fanatic did in fact apologize to me today via PM, but still remains adamantly in denial and places the blame on Mark from British Wire Wheel for the failed transaction. 

Hey Tonie, if thats the case, why hasn't the homie PURPLE HAZE received his RAFFLE wheels yet? Is it because your gonna say that Mark at British Wire Wheel sold the last 10 sets within the last 4 business days and forgot to reserve you a set? Better move fast Tonie them sets are flying off the shelf!!! LOL!! I already bought one set!!! 

Hmmmmm, I figured you would of overnighted them sons of bitches to him for the inconvenience!!!!! 

Most importantly, he did mention that hes taking the stand by refunding me of every single dollar that is rightfully mine.


uffin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

Brand new 25th anniversary center gold 14" daytons for sale. tires never mounted as you can see. also have 4 brand new vogues to go with it if interested. Chris 772-453-5182


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

We interrupt this program for a short Dayton's for sale advertisment.

Maybe Tonie will buy them to give PURPLE HAZE the raffle winner.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:23 PM~11200549
> *We interrupt this program for a short Dayton's for sale advertisment.
> 
> Maybe Tonie will buy them to give PURPLE HAZE the raffle winner.
> *


lol


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

what do these 25th anniv. go for brand new anyways???


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

damn so many people gettin fucked lately were gonna have to put up a list of people not to fuck with :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

those annaversary d's are clean.... did i hear vogues?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 04:40 PM~11200160
> *Let it be known that Tonie aka Oldsmobile Fanatic did in fact apologize to me today via PM, but still remains adamantly in denial and places the blame on Mark from British Wire Wheel for the failed transaction.
> 
> Hey Tonie, if thats the case, why hasn't the homie PURPLE HAZE received his RAFFLE wheels yet?  Is it because your gonna say that Mark at British Wire Wheel sold the last 10 sets within the last 4 business days and forgot to reserve you a set? Better move fast Tonie them sets are flying off the shelf!!! LOL!!  I already bought one set!!!
> ...


NOT SURE WHAT TO SAY ?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 07:40 PM~11200160
> *Most importantly, he did mention that hes taking the stand by refunding me of every single dollar that is rightfully mine.
> uffin:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 29 2008, 12:59 AM~11202801
> *NOT SURE WHAT TO SAY ?
> *


Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies, tell me lies, tell me, tell me, lies........ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA&feature=related


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2008, 06:10 AM~11204519
> *Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies, tell me lies, tell me, tell me, lies........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA&feature=related
> *


HAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 28 2008, 11:25 AM~11196034
> *Those are the same pics from the raffle
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 08:23 PM~11200549
> *We interrupt this program for a short Dayton's for sale advertisment.
> 
> Maybe Tonie will buy them to give PURPLE HAZE the raffle winner.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jul 28 2008, 07:34 PM~11200650
> *what do these 25th anniv. go for brand new anyways???
> *


50 bux so I'll give you 200 shipped for those and the vogues and we'll call it even :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin92 (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 28 2008, 09:50 PM~11200775
> *those annaversary d's are clean.... did i hear vogues?
> *


TES YOU DID BUT I DESIDED TO KEEP THE DS BUT HAVE THE VOGUES AND I GOT 3 USED ONES CALL ME 772 453 5182 CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11200775
> *those annaversary d's are clean.... did i hear vogues?
> *


yeah rims are prolly sold now, but vogues are brand new never mounted for sale u want em?


----------



## LiLMaMa10 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jul 29 2008, 04:50 PM~11208214
> *yeah rims are prolly sold now, but vogues are brand new never mounted for sale u want em?
> *


n/m didnt look far enough, hoppin92 is my fiance just deal with him if interested.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 29 2008, 07:10 AM~11204519
> *Tell me lies, tell me sweet little lies, tell me lies, tell me, tell me, lies........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyE4CLM0QIA&feature=related
> *


i feel like im in the work car...


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Yo Seth, give me that clean ass 61, and i'll go get your refund for you!!!!!
hope everything works out....I've had a similar situation happen to me so good luck.


Eric


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

sounds like someone needs to be put on blast


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jul 29 2008, 07:03 PM~11210434
> *sounds like someone needs to be put on blast
> *


and you are the man to do it . :biggrin:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WAS ABOUT TO PM THIS CAT ON SOME TWO WING DAYTON SPINNERS AND CHIPS THIS WEEK UNTIL I RAN INTO THIS TOPIC I GUESS ILL JUST GO DAYTON DIRECT NOW


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 29 2008, 09:07 PM~11210078
> *Yo Seth, give me that clean ass 61, and i'll go get your refund for you!!!!!
> hope everything works out....I've had a similar situation happen to me so good luck.
> Eric
> *


 :biggrin: Haha! 

Thanks for the offer Eric, but I think this failed transaction will be cleared up by this week. Let's hope.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11210694
> *and you are the man to do it .  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LiLMaMa10_@Jul 28 2008, 06:16 PM~11200484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone that know's wires knows that thoes (25th anniversary's) are China's with a Dayton stamp....My brother bought a set of them still in boxes for $400.from a homie from individuals C.C. in phoenix.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 30 2008, 10:21 AM~11213910
> *Anyone that know's wires knows that thoes (25th anniversary's) are China's with a Dayton stamp....
> *


ouch.... wow, you learn something new everyday. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Bentley, don't like Tonie.... He took food out of my dog's bowl. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: DIPPINIT, TATTOO 76, lone star, Skim, The GRINCH, SIXONEFORLIFE, *oldsmobilefanatic*

:0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 30 2008, 12:50 PM~11215691
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 0 Members: DIPPINIT, TATTOO 76, lone star, Skim, The GRINCH, SIXONEFORLIFE, oldsmobilefanatic
> 
> ...


I havn't seen him on since July 28th  .. I have tried to call him multiple times now and sent him numerous text messages and nothing!!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh yeah and his messenger is full!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11216108
> *I havn't seen him on since July 28th   .. I have tried to call him multiple times now and sent him numerous text messages and nothing!!
> *


You got a his Home # or Cell #,I can get you his address if you need it....cuz if homie is ripping several folks off on LIL.com someone should pay him a visit....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 30 2008, 07:42 AM~11214005
> *Bentley, don't like Tonie.... He took food out of my dog's bowl.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is that


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 30 2008, 06:02 PM~11218484
> *wtf is that
> *


labradoodle? :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Jul 30 2008, 08:02 PM~11218484-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure Bred Standard Poodle (Parti Colors) :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 30 2008, 02:50 PM~11215691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rant: :banghead: :burn:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 30 2008, 08:21 AM~11213910
> *Anyone that know's wires knows that thoes (25th anniversary's) are China's with a Dayton stamp....My brother bought a set of them still in boxes for $400.from a homie from individuals C.C. in phoenix.....
> *


i thought the china ones where the blvd daytons?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

did you get your money back 61 4 life?????????????


----------



## chupacabra444 (Jun 25, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Jul 30 2008, 11:33 PM~11220460
> *did you get your money back 61 4 life?????????????
> *


Still pending, I got off with the phone with Paypal and said the claim should be resolved in a matter of a day or two. We will see and I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What happend to the days where, you have the money, they have the product and it was a done deal. Nowadays you have through all kinds of bullshit :uh: The middleman is always the problem :buttkick:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone been able to get a hold of this cat by chance? Contacted police or anything?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

im getting a bad feeling about this... if it was 1 person ok but... it seems like everyone has issues with him.... and still no sign of him


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:33 AM~11222806
> *Still pending, I got off with the phone with Paypal and said the claim should be resolved in a matter of a day or two.  We will see and I will keep everyone posted.
> *


if the claim works out for you... most likely i will do the same starting next week...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider+Jul 31 2008, 10:12 AM~11222971-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep you posted, and best of luck to you on your claim.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 12:19 PM~11224892
> *:dunno: It's just some people careless about the customer and love feed you a line of shit just so they to take care of other unfinished business.  Take your money, to take care of others.
> At this point, I've had to say what I had to say to him and that is it.  I hope it works out for you brother, if I can help in anyway, I certainly will.
> I agree, I think he needs to apologize to a whole lot of people on here, and stand up like a man resolve these business matters attentively.  He is certainly in the position to be sued (class action) and criminally indicted.  This guy really needs to wise up, real quick.
> ...


I really appreciate it homie! If you might have any info on him that would help out tremendously if I need to take this to the authorities. Obviously this is the last thing I want to do, but I got my back against the wall here and want to get this resolved!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMM PLEASE DONT TELL ME WHAT IN READINGS FOREAL

HE FUCKED BOTH OF YALL


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 31 2008, 01:20 PM~11225982
> *DAMM PLEASE DONT TELL ME WHAT IN READINGS FOREAL
> 
> HE FUCKED BOTH OF YALL
> *


your not in texas anymore your in LA you cant keep saying Y'ALL!!!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I HEAR PEOPLE FROM LA SAY IT ALL THE TIME


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yall come back n see us ya hear


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 31 2008, 02:20 PM~11225982
> *DAMM PLEASE DONT TELL ME WHAT IN READINGS FOREAL
> 
> HE FUCKED BOTH OF YALL
> *


:yessad:

The messed up part of it is that I put more money into your raffles than i did in this one and this is the shit I get! I wish i just didnt win now so i wouldnt be goin through this shit


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TRUE BUT MY RAFFLES PAY AND THEY GET THERE WHEELS

I SAY DUDE SHOULD GET A TEXAS BEAT DOWN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TRUE BUT MY RAFFLES PAY AND THEY GET THERE WHEELS

I SAY DUDE SHOULD GET A TEXAS BEAT DOWN


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 31 2008, 03:21 PM~11226600
> *TRUE BUT MY RAFFLES PAY AND THEY GET THERE WHEELS
> 
> I SAY DUDE SHOULD GET A TEXAS BEAT DOWN
> *


Oh I agree homie. Not knockin your raffles by any means. I was just expressing the irony in the whole situation.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 31 2008, 12:51 PM~11225743
> *I really appreciate it homie! If you might have any info on him that would help out tremendously if I need to take this to the authorities. Obviously this is the last thing I want to do, but I got my back against the wall here and want to get this resolved!
> *


I DIDNT TALK TO HIM BUT HE SENT ME A MESSAGE AND MY STUFF CAME WHEN HE SAID IT WOULD, I KNOW THAT DONT HELP AND I DIDNT SPEND AS MUCH MONEY AS YOU GUYS BUT I THOUGHT I WOULD THROW THAT OUT THERE,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, my wheels came today and I would like say that the wheels did *NOT* come from Tonie. 

$3360.00 for (1) set of Daytons. WoW. Well, I know in time I will have the other half will be back. lol.

I want to give a big shout out to Mark at *British Wire Wheel *for coming through on the order and getting them here in 1 week. Even though the spinners I wanted were out of stock, he still came through, so I could get my roll on. How's that for Customer Service Tonie? Any questions, you lying ass swindler.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

dam i dont even know what to say about that


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

watch out with those chrome adapters ive had nothing but problems with chrome adapters.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 05:21 PM~11227676
> *Well, my wheels came today and I would like say that the wheels did NOT come from Tonie.
> 
> $3360.00 for (1) set of Daytons. WoW.  Well, I know in time I will have the other half will be back. lol.
> ...


Damn that's fuckin beautiful!! I hope everything works out with you and Tonie or you and Paypal.. 

I wish i could post up pics of my shit :angry:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

damn... big difference when it comes to months instead of 1 week... probably take my business elsewhere


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

thanx six one I almost bought from that fu**er


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Jul 31 2008, 08:01 PM~11228044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I would like Tonie to reply to this topic and give an explanation as to who, what, why and where. There are several people emailing and private messaging me regarding this topic. I really feel that Tonie needs to update everyone here, who has purchased, raffled, whatever business that still remains incompleted, that is if he is a real businessman. 

Tonie, this is your time to turn it around, no one can contact you on your phone, and your voicemail is NOT accepting messages, so please feel free let all of us know where do you stand and how do plan on resolving this matter. Forgiveness is a great thing, but you got to take a stand like a real man and explain and assure all of the upset customers, who have not received their rightful product, or refund of money. The time is now brother.  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, after thinking about it, that shit makes me mad. Might as well go in my pockets and jack me....fuck that guy...I hope he gets retaliated on...sue his fuckin ass for your rim money and whaever else you can sue him for. Make his life hell. Serious.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I need me some Ds, but not from this dickhole


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 31 2008, 11:36 PM~11229957
> *Man, after thinking about it, that shit makes me mad. Might as well go in my pockets and jack me....fuck that guy...I hope he gets retaliated on...sue his fuckin ass for your rim money and whaever else you can sue him for. Make his life hell. Serious.
> *


I would like him to explain and let everyone know here what the deal is and how he plans to take care of these overwhelming matters. He just needs to come clean and work it out, he make it out for the better. I don't think Tonie's intentions are to burn people, my safe assumption from all the information I have gathered over the past couple weeks sounds like he has "Tanked" financially. That being said, his voice needs to be heard right here. Otherwise, Tonie is not going to like what he has coming to him, the raffle entries that were swindled and the customers who remain without their product will have no other but to do that. 

Tonie, take a stand, we all want to hear what you have to say. We know you're good talking on the phone, you can't be half that bad typing on the computer.


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

I just filed My claim with Paypal, this guys been giving Me the run-around with My purchase/monies for almost a month, and now He's hidding in a dark closet some-where, not answering his paying customers questions. I'm not going to waste more of My time begging for something I already "over" paid for :guns:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:0 


oldsmobilefanatic



The Mad Scientist



Member Group: Members
Joined: Apr 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jul 31 2008, 11:50 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 822 
( 1.7 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Wheels & Tires
( 542 posts / 65% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Today, 07:42 PM *
Status (Offline)


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 04:21 PM~11227676
> *Well, my wheels came today and I would like say that the wheels did NOT come from Tonie.
> 
> $3360.00 for (1) set of Daytons. WoW.  Well, I know in time I will have the other half will be back. lol.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:34 PM~11229945
> *Thanks and Yes, I do too with the Paypal claim.
> Yup. It's as simple as being real and an honest business man, thats all.
> I would like Tonie to reply to this topic and give an explanation as to who, what, why and where.  There are several people emailing and private messaging me regarding this topic.  I really feel that Tonie needs to update everyone here, who has purchased, raffled, whatever business that still remains incompleted, that is if he is a real businessman.
> ...


Anybody that spells their name "Tonie" is a little bitch and thats coming from another "Tony"


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

anyone that knows how to triple ping an ip address thru email can find anyone on this god given planet, down to there home address and phone# and it doesnt even matter what email provider they have(hotmail,yahoo,google,msn,aol,ect...)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 1 2008, 10:54 AM~11232611
> *anyone that knows how to triple ping an ip address thru email can find anyone on this god given planet, down to there home address and phone# and it doesnt even matter what email provider they have(hotmail,yahoo,google,msn,aol,ect...)
> *


I want to retract my remarks previously made about Tonie. I also want to add that I sent Tonie a text message this morning and an email regarding the situation currently at hand (as a whole) here on layitlow. 

Tonie, let's work this out and I speak on behalf of the others when I say this, I want to hear everything Tonie has to say and what has to be done in order to get these matters resolved as quickly as possible for everyone. You have my number Tonie, so call me whenever and get me on your page, so that I may convey any pertinent information to everyone here. 

This can be so easily worked out, and as I said, all you have to do is stand up and demonstrate a sign of being a professional business man. 

Seth


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why even bother. who gives a damn what he "says". actions speak louder than words u know i say that all the time seth.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 08:43 AM~11232288
> *Anybody that spells their name "Tonie" is a little bitch and thats coming from another "Tony"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I just faxed my dispute letter!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 12:39 PM~11233374
> *why even bother. who gives a damn what he "says". actions speak louder than words u know i say that all the time seth.
> *


Well, I wanted to take a stand for the others here on Layitlow, but as I mentioned before it is time for him to take a stand and clarify his situation and express how he plans to resolve these matters. 

It's truly unfortunate for everyone here, but Fraud is about the only thing that comes to my mind that is unless, as you stated, he takes action over his words.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

well for him not to come on here and even give an explanation or a resolution to this is fuckin shady as hell if you ask me. Dude could atleast come in and tell you hes got some issues to resolve or hes working on it just be patient. He aint said shit. :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 09:15 AM~11233684
> *well for him not to come on here and even give an explanation or a resolution to this is fuckin shady as hell if you ask me. Dude could atleast come in and tell you hes got some issues to resolve or hes working on it just be patient. He aint said shit. :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 01:15 PM~11233684
> *well for him not to come on here and even give an explanation or a resolution to this is fuckin shady as hell if you ask me. Dude could atleast come in and tell you hes got some issues to resolve or hes working on it just be patient. He aint said shit. :uh:
> *


Federal Bureau of Investigation - Internet Crimes - Fraud - Felony -


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

http://www.ic3.gov/default.aspx
:cheesy:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

well got me some wheels from homeboys... at least i know he wont fuck me over... im still givin tonie till monday morning to give me an answer... if i dont here from him.. his gonna get a claim...

61 4 life you get your money or still pending


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11234072
> *well got me some wheels from homeboys... at least i know he wont fuck me over... im still givin tonie till monday morning to give me an answer... if i dont here from him.. his gonna get a claim...
> 
> 61 4 life you get your money or still pending
> *


I still have not seen shit. I am tired of the games, this individual has done a whole lot of harm to people here and has clearly violated good people and conducted acts of a criminal. I have no more time to waste with this as I need back what is rightfully mine.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 02:05 PM~11234113
> *I still have not seen shit.  I am tired of the games, this individual has done a whole lot of harm to people here and has clearly violated good people and conducted acts of a criminal.  I have no more time to waste with this as I need back what is rightfully mine.
> *




yea i hear you homie... 

i just hope paypal pays me back instantly cuz im sure the got some other complaints from this guy


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:48 PM~11230084
> *I need me some Ds, but not from this dickhole
> *


why you need D's if you just bought some bad ass Zeniths?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2008, 12:25 PM~11234258
> *why you need D's if you just bought some bad ass Zeniths?
> *


HMMM INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

he's a baller


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 1 2008, 12:03 PM~11235063
> *he's a baller
> *


shot caller


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2008, 04:44 PM~11235471
> *shot caller
> *


20 inch blades on the impala ???????????????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 1 2008, 11:21 AM~11234233
> *yea i hear you homie...
> 
> i just hope paypal pays me back instantly cuz im sure the got some other complaints from this guy
> *


Do I just log on to paypal or is there a number to try to get my money back


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hhhhmmm, inquiring minds want to know??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Aug 1 2008, 12:25 PM~11234258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 30 2008, 10:21 AM~11213910
> *Anyone that know's wires knows that thoes (25th anniversary's) are China's with a Dayton stamp....My brother bought a set of them still in boxes for $400.from a homie from individuals C.C. in phoenix.....
> *


damn i didnt even knoe that shit, damn dayton cheap? beingg there 25th an


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 1 2008, 12:46 PM~11235507
> *20 inch blades on the impala ???????????????
> *


THATS IT ......BUT THEY HAVNT SHIPPED YET


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, my Dayton woes continue.... My tire guy scuffed inside of the dish on two of my Brand New wheels today by not paying attention, he noticed his error just before the 3rd wheel. The inner lip on the front side near the nipples has several scuff marks in various areas. Fortunately, my tire guy stood up and felt bad, so he ordered two brand new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel today.  

I will be offering these for sale when the tires come off next week to place on the replacements. The scuffs on the wheels aren't deep, but there are several, maybe sometime and effort they will clean up. Whoever is interested in these (2) wheels let me know. I have the inner and outer boxes to ship them in.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 1 2008, 01:44 PM~11235471
> *shot caller
> *


JUST US TWO RICH , BUT IT HAS JUST BEEN US TWO FOR LAST LAST 5 YEARS....OH WELL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 03:37 PM~11236610
> *Well, my Dayton woes continue.... My tire guy scuffed inside of the dish on two of my Brand New wheels today by not paying attention, he noticed his error just before the 3rd wheel.  The inner lip on the front side near the nipples has several scuff marks in various areas.  Fortunately, my tire guy stood up and felt bad, so he ordered two brand new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel today.
> 
> I will be offering these for sale when the tires come off next week to place on the replacements.  The scuffs on the wheels aren't deep, but there are several, maybe sometime and effort they will clean up.  Whoever is interested in these (2) wheels let me know.  I have the inner and outer boxes to ship them in.
> ...


 Wow, what tires did u decide to use?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 11:05 AM~11234113
> *I still have not seen shit.  I am tired of the games, this individual has done a whole lot of harm to people here and has clearly violated good people and conducted acts of a criminal.  I have no more time to waste with this as I need back what is rightfully mine.
> *


dont use the "I" word :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 1 2008, 06:50 PM~11236715
> *Wow, what tires did u decide to use?
> *


Cooper Trendsetters courtesy of Scorpio5764


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 04:37 PM~11236610
> *Well, my Dayton woes continue.... My tire guy scuffed inside of the dish on two of my Brand New wheels today by not paying attention, he noticed his error just before the 3rd wheel.  The inner lip on the front side near the nipples has several scuff marks in various areas.  Fortunately, my tire guy stood up and felt bad, so he ordered two brand new wheels from Mark at British Wire Wheel today.
> 
> I will be offering these for sale when the tires come off next week to place on the replacements.  The scuffs on the wheels aren't deep, but there are several, maybe sometime and effort they will clean up.  Whoever is interested in these (2) wheels let me know.  I have the inner and outer boxes to ship them in.
> ...


Ooh spares let me get in on that maaan


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 04:18 PM~11236921
> *Ooh spares let me get in on that maaan
> *


too late, beat you to the punch, thanks seth :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 04:01 PM~11236805
> *Cooper Trendsetters courtesy of Scorpio5764
> *


the best choice for radials :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2008, 12:25 PM~11234258
> *why you need D's if you just bought some bad ass Zeniths?
> *


Just do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 1 2008, 05:22 PM~11236949
> *too late, beat you to the punch, thanks seth  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bitch I already paypal'd him the money now deal with that!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Aug 1 2008, 02:45 PM~11236670
> *JUST US TWO RICH  ,  BUT IT  HAS JUST BEEN US TWO  FOR LAST LAST 5 YEARS....OH WELL
> *


got that right....many have come and gone ....many have burned people ....only the strong survive....bottom line its customer service that will keep us going ....we may not be the cheapest ( and for some thats all its about) but we are the best and wont fuck anyone


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

IC3 and the FBI are requesting IP address for Antonie Tate. Moderators have been placed on NOTICE. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 08:45 PM~11238346
> *IC3 and the FBI are requesting IP address for Antonie Tate.  Moderators have been placed on NOTICE.  Thank you for your cooperation.
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## BIG_TEXAS (Feb 20, 2008)

webgeek crimes


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

I need anyone who has been victimized by this character to come forth and please file your report here: http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS_@Aug 1 2008, 08:00 PM~11238431
> *webgeek crimes
> *


Yea,Until someone shows up on your door step and hands you your ass on a hot plate...And it will happen...What "Antonie D. Tate" doesnt realize is some of us already have his positive home address....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 1 2008, 11:12 PM~11238496
> *Yea,Until someone shows up on your door step and hands you your ass on a hot plate...And it will happen...What "Antonie D. Tate" doesnt realize is some of us already have his positive home address....
> *


That I do not have, but the F.B.I. and the IC3 will love have that and will be frequently viewing this topic, so please if you can place his address up BIG AND BOLD.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_TEXAS+Aug 1 2008, 08:00 PM~11238431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure but I would be careful with doing that Seth. His handle and real name are one thing but putting his address out can be argued as intent for defamation of character by an attorney if your counter sued.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 1 2008, 08:21 PM~11238541
> *That I do not have, but the F.B.I. and the IC3 will love have that and will be frequently viewing this topic, so please if you can place his address up BIG AND BOLD.
> *


If you could add up all the LIL.Com members losses that Antonie D. Tate has gotten,roughly how much do you think that would be?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 1 2008, 11:31 PM~11238603
> *lol
> I'm not 100% sure but I would be careful with doing that Seth. His handle and real name are one thing but putting his address out can be argued as intent for defamation of character by an attorney if your counter sued.
> *


People can sue for anything, I am victim and that is all to it. He is the only one who committed a criminal act here and a Bogus raffle.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I understand.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 1 2008, 11:35 PM~11238618
> *If you could add up all the LIL.Com members losses that Antonie D. Tate has gotten,roughly how much do you think that would be?
> *


CLUELESS, BUT THROW $1680 TO START AS MINE.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 1 2008, 09:12 PM~11238496
> *Yea,Until someone shows up on your door step and hands you your ass on a hot plate...And it will happen...What "Antonie D. Tate" doesnt realize is some of us already have his positive home address....
> *


We sure do, And MORE!!! Hit me up Seth if u want all his info emailed


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

Not that much but I can't afford to give any money away + $108.00


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

This shit happened to me too, not the same guy and not as expensive wheels...But anyway I know the feeling of paying and not recieving. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11240357


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Dayum I just read all the pages. I'm sorry to hear about the whole ordeal. I am a small business owner myself and shady businesses like that just ruins it for the rest of us. I used to have an account with Mark from British Wire Wheel when Showtime was still around. I could not get a hold of Mark for a while, so I went directly through Dayton and spoke with Tor and got an account. I may not have much feedback for selling here on layitlow, but I do most of my transactions and have some feedback on a local forum in Hawaii. I am a sponsor on this site, check it out. Once again, sorry about the deal going bad and I hope everything works out for the best.


http://www.childhooddreamscarclub.com/forum


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow sounds like City Tire & wheel 




FUCK THEM BOTH!


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

I have ordered from this guy a couple of times....(E&G lense kit...one 175/70/14 tire)....got em both in good fashion....fast shipping etc.
But from what I am reading here it does indeed sound like I was one of the lucky one........damn.
Now I do know of a gentleman in my area that advertised some high dollar dogs on a few message boards here online a while back.....
A bud of mine from New Mexico ( the seller and I are in the midwest).......sent him somewhere around $1400-1800 for a 8 month old pup.....dude just plain shut his phone off after recieving the cash. Wouldnt answer emails......wouldnt respond to texts.......nothing got the cash and vanished....
Well my bud ended up giving him close to two months or so...no contact......well after that he contacted the district attorney in my state. Da stated he would look into it. 
With in two weeks the local PD had actually went out and snatched this guy and had him downtown ( I was even shocked)......the detective offered him several options to rectify the situation to avoid prosecution and wisely so he refunded the complete amount PLUS the $275.00 for shipping (which I didnt even know about till afterwards)...

Moral of this story................there are legal channels one can follow and recieve results. One just has to take the time to explore them.....................................  

Good luck guys!!..........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 2 2008, 08:19 AM~11240714
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 2 2008, 01:58 AM~11239623
> *We sure do, And MORE!!! Hit me up Seth if u want all his info  emailed
> *


thanks


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 2 2008, 05:03 PM~11242849
> *thanks
> *


u have a pm


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 2 2008, 07:30 PM~11242947
> *u have a pm
> *


Muchas Gracias Senor.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

ttt.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

what the latest Seth ?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11253200
> *what the latest Seth ?
> *


Still No refund on my end.  I have been working and working on this case. This sucks balls, I have to put forth so much effort to deal with some shady individual in getting back what is rightfully mine.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Has anyone spoken to Mr. Antonie Tate recently? I have attempted to make contact several times today to only reach his voicemail. Please let me know.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 09:33 AM~11222806
> *Still pending, I got off with the phone with Paypal and said the claim should be resolved in a matter of a day or two.  We will see and I will keep everyone posted.
> *


Well, paypal's remarks did not hold up. Still waiting for Mr. Tate to process the refund payment.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2008, 09:15 AM~11254174
> *Well, paypal's remarks did not hold up.  Still waiting for Mr. Tate to process the refund payment.
> *


THAT SUCKS BALLS :angry:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i used paypal to send him money... and the funding was from my bank account... if i go to my bank will they automatically refund me... or my only chance is paypal?????

i just open a dispute with him... only thing is i have to wait 20 days before paypal actually gets involved.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 4 2008, 09:46 AM~11254473
> *i used paypal to send him money... and the funding was from my bank account... if i go to my bank will they automatically refund me... or my only chance is paypal?????
> 
> i just open a dispute with him... only thing is i have to wait 20 days before paypal actually gets involved.
> *


that sucks balls too


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

actually good news


ok WHO EVER GETS THIS WE CAN GET OUR MONEY BACK BUT WE HAVE TO WORK AS TEAM

one way of doing it is that will all provide our proof that his is scammin us... when doing the claim paypal asks for "evidence"

SO ANYONE THAT HAS DONE A TRANSACTION WITH HIM AND NOT RECEIVED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW I WILL FORWARD YOUR INFO TO PAYPAL (sorta like court we are the victims... the more the stronger the case) THIS WAY WHEN PAYPAL SEES THAT THERE IS MORE THAN 1 PERSON GETTING SCAMMED THEY WILL LOGICALLY REFUND OUR MONEY.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Aug 4 2008, 10:15 AM~11254174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats why i dont use paypal......


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Anybody who purchased through PayPal and it's connected to their bank account (debit) should be able to file a dispute with their bank. I didn't use PayPal when I purchased product from some scammers. I used my Bank of American debit card (right from my checking account), but they are handling the dispute as if it were a regular credit card transaction. Just a suggestion...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 02:32 PM~11254904
> *Anybody who purchased through PayPal and it's connected to their bank account (debit) should be able to file a dispute with their bank.  I didn't use PayPal when I purchased product from some scammers.  I used my Bank of American debit card (right from my checking account), but they are handling the dispute as if it were a regular credit card transaction.  Just a suggestion...
> *



do you know if ill get the money back quickly


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 4 2008, 02:07 PM~11255262
> *do you know if ill get the money back quickly
> *


They issue a temporary credit while the dispute is pending. If the dispute is legit, you keep the dough. 

Shit is slow, I'm not gonna lie. I filed my dispute a couple months ago and I'm still waiting on a resolution, but they credited my account the day I filed the complaint.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 03:21 PM~11255423
> *They issue a temporary credit while the dispute is pending.  If the dispute is legit, you keep the dough.
> 
> Shit is slow, I'm not gonna lie.  I filed my dispute a couple months ago and I'm still waiting on a resolution, but they credited my account the day I filed the complaint.
> *


well i just called them and they said they cant do anything about it... they said i have to call paypal since they are the one who took my money and gave it away


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11255460
> *well i just called them and they said they cant do anything about it... they said i have to call paypal since they are the one who took my money and gave it away
> *


Bummer. Sorry man.  It was worth a shot...


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 03:26 PM~11255476
> *Bummer.  Sorry man.   It was worth a shot...
> *


still got paypal... gonna try them and see what happens


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 4 2008, 02:05 PM~11254668
> *actually good news
> ok WHO EVER GETS THIS WE CAN GET OUR MONEY BACK BUT WE HAVE TO WORK AS TEAM
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:35 PM~11254373
> *THAT SUCKS BALLS  :angry:
> *


Paypal informed me that my refund clearing date is posted for the 11th of August, 2008.

On my screen it says, I won favorably in the claim and will receive the full amount within 7 days and the refund will close out the claim and be done. The only problem is, this has been almost 14 days since he accepted to refund. This must of been because Insufficent funds from his bank. This is such a joke.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:nosad:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 4 2008, 02:32 PM~11254904
> *Anybody who purchased through PayPal and it's connected to their bank account (debit) should be able to file a dispute with their bank.  I didn't use PayPal when I purchased product from some scammers.  I used my Bank of American debit card (right from my checking account), but they are handling the dispute as if it were a regular credit card transaction.  Just a suggestion...
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:02 PM~11255838
> *Paypal informed me that my refund clearing date is posted for the 11th of August, 2008.
> 
> On my screen it says, I won favorably in the claim and will receive the full amount within 7 days and the refund will close out the claim and be done.  The only problem is, this has been almost 14 days since he accepted to refund.  This must of been because Insufficent funds from his bank.  This is such a joke.
> *


HATE TO SAY IT SETH ....IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU MIGHT NO GET ANYTHING BACK UNLESS TONY PUTS THE MONEY INTO HIS ACCOUNT ? IF THATS THE CASE THAT SUCK EVEN WORSE .....JUMPING THROUGH ALL KINDS OF HOOPS TO GET NOTHING WOULD SUCK THE BIGGEST SET OF BALLS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 04:09 PM~11255909
> *HATE TO SAY IT SETH ....IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU MIGHT NO GET ANYTHING BACK UNLESS TONY PUTS THE MONEY INTO HIS ACCOUNT ? IF THATS THE CASE THAT SUCK EVEN WORSE .....JUMPING THROUGH ALL KINDS OF HOOPS TO GET NOTHING WOULD SUCK THE BIGGEST SET OF BALLS
> *


Yup, but people here who got burnt need to step up and get with the program, this guy needs to be locked up if he isn't going to do anything for the purchasers.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

but as long as his bank is connected to his paypal... they can take the money i dont understand.. how did get our money unless he emptied out he bank account... but paypal should still take the money and make him owe the bank not paypal


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 4 2008, 12:11 PM~11255927
> *Yup, but people here who got burnt need to step up and get with the program, this guy needs to be locked up if he isn't going to do anything for the purchasers.
> *


IF NOT A ROAD TRIP SHOULD BE IN ORDER


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 4 2008, 04:11 PM~11255932
> *but as long as his bank is connected to his paypal... they can take the money i dont understand..  how did get our money unless he emptied out he bank account... but paypal should still take the money and make him owe the bank not paypal
> *


Paypal is nothing but a middleman who accepts no responsibility on any NON-eBay transactions, but takes a cut of your transaction. Hell, why are they going to care about you, they made 2.9% off your transaction, just like they did mine. They could give two shits about us, as long as they made money that day. :angry:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

man wished i lived closer would have went there myself and get my stuff


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255949
> *IF NOT A ROAD TRIP SHOULD BE IN ORDER
> *


*Lets go, i'll get the swamp booties because that mofo is hiding in the 
swamps of Louisiana where nobody can find him.*


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn bro. sorry to hear that a sucker like that just fucking over people...well what goes around comes around


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i already told you what to do seth.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412894

I read stuff like this and I have a sense of hope. Even if Tonie is just slow, or extremely slow right now and comes through in the end hes going about it the wrong way by hiding. Just leads to more and more people filing reports with cops/fbi etc cuz they feel they have no other option since he cant be reached. I dont understand what hes up to, if I was him Id be bustin my balls to make everything right and save some face. Atleast then he'd have mixed reviews on here. I for one still wont be that mad as long as I get what I paid for...


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Aug 1 2008, 11:25 AM~11234258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

I personally have had a good experience with Tonie. I ordered a set of Coker 5.20's from him not that long ago for a club member. He got all 5 as ordered in a timely manner. I don't know why or what has happened with him. I've tried calling him myself, and get the voicemail. I hope that even if he has lost his ass that he will make good for everyone. It would be for his own good. 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

the worst part is that he has come online... and we got no sign from here... if he went on vacation or something i would understand but at least let us know.. dont leave us hanging in the dark making us "think" that his scamming us especially we many of us tried to contacting him in more than 1 way


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Dam i read thru 17 pages and could not belive this,Im sure Tonie is reading all this and still staying quiet .
I hope layitlow bans him and if he signs on with a different name people will put the word out .
I hope things work out for you guys and you get you're money and Tonie gets whats coming to him . :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Aug 5 2008, 02:40 AM~11262144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that just indicates that he is up to NO good. 



> _Originally posted by Bedrockcc_@Aug 5 2008, 06:26 AM~11262623
> *Dam i read thru 17 pages and could not belive this,Im sure Tonie is reading all this and still staying quiet .
> I hope layitlow bans him and if he signs on with a different name people will put the word out .
> I hope things work out for you guys and you get you're money and Tonie  gets whats coming to him .  :angry:
> *


Thank you. We all here wish and expect the best outcome. Not one of us deserve the mental anguish that this individual has put us through, everyone has worked hard for theirs to receive a new product within a timely manner, and now all that remains are people who are left in the dark without their hard earned money and/or purchased product.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Well unfortunately I’m in a different boat than everyone else. I didn’t pay a full $1700 for some rims so when it comes to me filing a claim they will just see what I put into the raffle not rims.. What should I do?? Damn this sucks!! I have tried to call this cat twice a day for the last week and a half and no answer! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 09:38 AM~11262971
> *Well unfortunately I’m in a different boat than everyone else. I didn’t pay a full $1700 for some rims so when it comes to me filing a claim they will just see what I put into the raffle not rims.. What should I do?? Damn this sucks!! I have tried to call this cat twice a day for the last week and a half and no answer!  :angry:
> *


If the raffle never went through that means that we should of got our money back........AKA Scam


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 09:38 AM~11262971
> *Well unfortunately I’m in a different boat than everyone else. I didn’t pay a full $1700 for some rims so when it comes to me filing a claim they will just see what I put into the raffle not rims.. What should I do?? Damn this sucks!! I have tried to call this cat twice a day for the last week and a half and no answer!  :angry:
> *


You need to get everyone who paid in that raffle involved.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the raffle could constitute illegal gambling, it could get hus ass in a world of shit.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

gambling is legal in louisiana, i think this loser deserves 1 day locked up for every dollar he stole from everyone here. that would add up to a couple years. technically he stole money from alot of people on here with that raffle and he stole almost 1700 from my homeboy that is a felony so beter keep your gym shoes on bud.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

using the internet to defraud people over state lines is a federal crime. if anybody paid with a postal money order , then the postal inspectors get involved......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

i think the proper authorities will handle this.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

antonie contacted me today...

he was unable to contact us because he was detained... wrong place at the wrong time... he understood are problem and he is trying to fix everything he can ASAP...

honestly his call reassured me that he is trying to do something... i worked something out with him so i get my money's worth... 

he said he will be ship out my package 2morow...

ill i can do now is wait is see what happens 2morow


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

oldsmobilefanatic



The Mad Scientist



Member Group: Members
Joined: Apr 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Aug 5 2008, 02:30 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 822 
( 1.7 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Wheels & Tires
( 542 posts / 65% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Today, 12:15 PM *
Status (Offline)


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 5 2008, 02:59 PM~11265330
> *antonie contacted me today...
> 
> he was unable to contact us because he was detained... wrong place at the wrong time... he understood are problem and he is trying to fix everything he can ASAP...
> ...


Actions speak louder than words I say. I hope to see a real happy outcome to all of this confusion and mess, because the Local Law Enforcement spoke to Tonie today regarding situation at hand.


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

I GOT MY TRACKING NUMBER 2DAY HE TOOK CARE OF ME


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2008, 08:04 AM~11263051
> *If the raffle never went through that means that we should of got our money back........AKA Scam
> *


yup.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 5 2008, 02:08 PM~11265972
> *yup.
> *


Shit i want my rims! LOL


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 02:10 PM~11265986
> *Shit i want my rims! LOL
> *


I want those rims too. :biggrin: but you won them fair & square.
This is fucked up...sorry.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 01:10 PM~11265986
> *Shit i want my rims! LOL
> *


U MEMBER, you said the third place got your old chinas.... well.... id say you're bad business. :biggrin:  
MEMBER?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 4 2008, 11:39 PM~11262142
> *:0
> :scrutinize:
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Aug 5 2008, 02:08 PM~11265971
> *I GOT MY TRACKING NUMBER 2DAY HE TOOK CARE OF ME
> *


i bet u feel lucky :0


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 5 2008, 03:52 PM~11266912
> *U MEMBER, you said the third place got your old chinas.... well.... id say you're bad business. :biggrin:
> MEMBER?
> *


cant have a 3rd place if the first and 2nd place never happened


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got a PM a second ago from Old's "Sorry for any inconvenience I might have caused you, but I will get them out to you...

Thank you for being patient..."


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 5 2008, 07:35 PM~11269558
> *cant have a 3rd place if the first and 2nd place never happened
> *


aww totally ruined it. but you got a point... guess we'll see after he gets his rims.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 6 2008, 12:50 AM~11271977
> *aww totally ruined it. but you got a point... guess we'll see after he gets his rims.
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Any updates gente?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2008, 11:02 AM~11273860
> *Any updates gente?
> *


Nothin on my end. You?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2008, 12:02 PM~11273860
> *Any updates gente?
> *


Nothing here. If the whole story is true then Tonie's a busy man right now. As long as there is an end in sight, with my cars situation right now I can be patient


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 5 2008, 07:38 AM~11262971
> *Well unfortunately I’m in a different boat than everyone else. I didn’t pay a full $1700 for some rims so when it comes to me filing a claim they will just see what I put into the raffle not rims.. What should I do?? Damn this sucks!! I have tried to call this cat twice a day for the last week and a half and no answer!  :angry:
> *


EVERYONE WHO PLAYED CAN FILE A CLAIM ALL TOGETHER AND YOU'LL ALL GET YOUR MONEY BACK 

THAN THEY CAN BUY YOU A SET OF ZENITHS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT THE FACT THAT HE WAS RAFFELING OFF SOMETHING HE SAID HE HAD AND NEVER ACTUALLY HAD


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 6 2008, 02:02 PM~11275528
> *EVERYONE WHO PLAYED CAN FILE A CLAIM ALL TOGETHER AND YOU'LL ALL GET YOUR MONEY BACK
> 
> THAN THEY CAN BUY YOU A SET OF ZENITHS
> *


Then I will definately never get my rims!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THIS IS LAY-IT-LOW ARENT WE A FAMILY IF EVERYONE COMES TOGETHER AND FILES A CLAIM IT WILL WORK


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Had a long convo with tonie, sounds like hes back on track, ready to get everyone takin care of, hes got alot of catchin up to do but shit happens and he sounds enthused to get people whats theirs and start things off right. And by the looks of things people are starting to get their stuff and more will be soon. Think this is good for all of us and him. He may have to go out of his way to get some customers back but hes willing to do it so only time will tell.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 31 2008, 04:21 PM~11227676
> *Well, my wheels came today and I would like say that the wheels did NOT come from Tonie.
> 
> $3360.00 for (1) set of Daytons. WoW.  Well, I know in time I will have the other half will be back. lol.
> ...



I have been reading this pages and I sure hope everyone get's taken care of. 

With that said, I also bought a few different sets of Dayton's from British Wire Wheel and was more than satisfied with them. In fact, a about a month ago, I bought a set from them and I decided not to use them, so they are for sale. I bought (4) 13X7 Reverse all chrome with knock offs and adaptors. I also paid $1,680, but I will take $1,400 for them. Only one has been opened just to look at and all four are still in the outer shipping boxes as well. The reason I decided to sell them is, I am going to run fender skirts on my ride and I need Standards for the rear. Also, I already did straight lace and now I want to get crossed laced. If anyone is interested, let me know. I will take pictures today and post them up tomorrow. 

My names John and I am the Pres of the DUKES Santa Clara County chapter.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 6 2008, 01:47 PM~11276501
> *I have been reading this pages and I sure hope everyone get's taken care of.
> 
> With that said, I also bought a few different sets of Dayton's from British Wire Wheel and was more than satisfied with them.  In fact, a about a month ago, I bought a set from them and I decided not to use them, so they are for sale.  I bought (4) 13X7 Reverse all chrome with knock offs and adaptors.  I also paid $1,680, but I will take $1,400 for them.  Only one has been opened just to look at and all four are still in the outer shipping boxes as well.  The reason I decided to sell them is, I am going to run fender skirts on my ride and I need Standards for the rear.  Also, I already did straight lace and now I want to get crossed laced.  If anyone is interested, let me know.  I will take pictures today and post them up tomorrow.
> ...


JOHN IS A VERY TRUSTWORTHLY GUY TO BUY FROM .......  IF ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 02:59 PM~11276586
> *JOHN IS A VERY TRUSTWORTHLY GUY TO BUY FROM .......  IF ANYONE WANTS TO KNOW
> *


Thanks Rich, I appreciate the comment. I know everyone might be kind of leary after the situation with this Toni character. But ofcourse, everyone is not like this guy.

By the way, how you been Bro?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 6 2008, 02:10 PM~11276659
> *Thanks Rich, I appreciate the comment.  I know everyone might be kind of leary after the situation with this Toni character.  But ofcourse, everyone is not like this guy.
> 
> By the way, how you been Bro?
> *


JUST STATING THE FACTSA ABOUT YOU MAN ....I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT BEING LEARY ....I HAVE BEEN GOOD MAN ....JUST TRYING TO GET THESE CARS DONE , SPENDIN TIME WITH THE NEW BABY , AND OF COURSE WORK .....HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 6 2008, 03:15 PM~11276699
> *JUST STATING THE FACTSA ABOUT YOU MAN ....I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT BEING LEARY ....I HAVE BEEN GOOD MAN ....JUST TRYING TO GET THESE CARS DONE , SPENDIN TIME WITH THE NEW BABY , AND OF COURSE WORK .....HOW YOU BEEN BRO ?
> *


Good to hear, and congradulations on the new baby!!! 
I been cool, just a little work on the rides and I bought a house last February and doing a little work to it tool. Other than that, getting ready to go to Street Low-Fresno Sunday after next. Are you going?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

this dude is still dodgin' this topic?


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

maybe cuz his trying to fix things first b4 coming here


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

it dont help to hide.....


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

i've talked to him a couple of times this week... his trying to fix all the orders im sure he will pop up when his done with them


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 6 2008, 02:39 PM~11276905
> *Good to hear, and congradulations on the new baby!!!
> I been cool, just a little work on the rides and I bought a house last February and doing a little work to it tool.  Other than that, getting ready to go to Street Low-Fresno Sunday after next.  Are you going?
> *


PROLLY NOT ...HAVING BEEN DOING MUCH LOWRIDER SHOWS WISE SINCE I LEFT LUXURIOUS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WHY SHOULD HE HAVE TO FIX IT IF HE HAD THE FUCKEN WHEELS ALLREADY


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 6 2008, 01:21 PM~11275688
> *Had a long convo with tonie, sounds like hes back on track, ready to get everyone takin care of, hes got alot of catchin up to do but shit happens and he sounds enthused to get people whats theirs and start things off right.  And by the looks of things people are starting to get their stuff and more will be soon.  Think this is good for all of us and him.  He may have to go out of his way to get some customers back but hes willing to do it so only time will tell.
> *


Even if he "fixes" the problems he's brought on himself on LIL.COM,He will never get the old customers back,He has ruined his own reputation as a person and as a (middle man) distributor.............Buisness is Buisness........


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

alrite im not reading all that but i hope you get your money back


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

well im getting mines thursday the 14th.. gotta get the tires ready :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KingOfTheStreets64 (Sep 7, 2005)

IAM GETTING MINES ON TUESDAY


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas+Aug 7 2008, 11:54 PM~11289808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 8 2008, 07:47 AM~11291986
> *
> 
> *


Any updates ob you homie?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 8 2008, 11:25 AM~11292539
> *Any updates ob you homie?
> *


X2


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S+Aug 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11276501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got the wheels from Mark G. (who is a cool dude and trustworthy - did business with him for 4-6 years Showtime/Daytons when they were up by Santa Cruz) at British after he paid this other fool for them. So he has paid for 2 sets and only got one.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2008, 12:08 PM~11294989
> *X2
> *


X3


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so what happened? square biz or what


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 9 2008, 01:20 PM~11301185
> *so what happened? square biz or what
> *


My 72's are supposed to be in the mail on Monday :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 9 2008, 02:24 PM~11301200
> *My 72's are supposed to be in the mail on Monday  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 9 2008, 12:24 PM~11301200
> *My 72's are supposed to be in the mail on Monday  :biggrin:
> *


no, they were supposed to be in the mail months ago....hope he gets right this time around


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, no resolution on my end. Tonie explained to me that my refund would be back to me within two days and this was on Wednesday, August 6, 2008 when he said this, so b.s. continues to fly from the mouth and no action has been taken on his behalf.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

He spent yo' shit....


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11302949
> *He spent yo' shit....
> *


 :0


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

good luck bro i hope you get yo skrilla back...i hate when people fuck around :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Aug 9 2008, 10:52 PM~11303348
> *good luck bro i hope you get yo skrilla back...i hate when people fuck around :uh:
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2008, 08:17 PM~11302894
> *Well, no resolution on my end.  Tonie explained to me that my refund would be back to me within two days and this was on Wednesday, August 6, 2008 when he said this, so b.s. continues to fly from the mouth and no action has been taken on his behalf.
> *


Not true Seth, I worked everything out with my bank, but paypal is the holdup right now. I still can't send or receive anything yet...

As I told you on Friday, I can send the funds to you through Western Union or something, just give me a call or something and let me know!!!

Furthermore, I've tried to stay on top of things by staying in contact with you via phone and letting you know what was going on...


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

wheres the dayton raffle whells i fell i lost my twenty bucks and purple haze has to look like an asshole becouse he told every one he was getiin a set of daytons 4 months later nothin your a real buisness man :buttkick:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Aug 10 2008, 02:12 PM~11306299
> *Not true Seth, I worked everything out with my bank, but paypal is the holdup right now. I still can't send or receive anything yet...
> 
> As I told you on Friday, I can send the funds to you through Western Union or something, just give me a call or something and let me know!!!
> ...


It only takes a 1 day and USPS express mail letter to resolve this mess. Don't speak about it, be about it.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 05:10 PM~11307605
> *It only takes a 1 day and USPS express mail letter to resolve this mess.  Don't speak about it, be about it.
> *


Well just give me a call and let me know exactly how you would like it so that it is not any more of an inconvenience for you than it's alredy been...


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Aug 10 2008, 03:10 PM~11307861
> *Well just give me a call and let me know exactly how you would like it so that it is not any more of an inconvenience for you than it's alredy been...
> *


wow what a loser


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

I'll just say this. Homie you are lucky that Seth is the mature man that he is, because I would have sold your debt to a couple of dudes I know that make house calls. Got back 80 percent of my money, and let them handle the rest.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2008, 03:10 PM~11307605
> *It only takes a 1 day and USPS express mail letter to resolve this mess.  Don't speak about it, be about it.
> *


why not just call back that sheriff dept and let them take care of it from here on out.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

WOW! bad business! 
seth the ace looks great and i hope one day you get your money back and purple haze gets his wheels.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

20 pages before the dick has something to say.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 11 2008, 08:42 AM~11313885
> *20 pages before the dick has something to say.....
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyo524_@Aug 10 2008, 06:44 PM~11308524
> *I'll just say this. Homie you are lucky that Seth is the mature man that he is, because I would have sold your debt to a couple of dudes I know that make house calls. Got back 80 percent of my money, and let them handle the rest.
> *


 :0


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 6 2008, 02:47 PM~11276501
> *
> 
> With that said, I also bought a few different sets of Dayton's from British Wire Wheel and was more than satisfied with them.  In fact, a about a month ago, I bought a set from them and I decided not to use them, so they are for sale.  I bought (4) 13X7 Reverse all chrome with knock offs and adaptors.  I also paid $1,680, but I will take $1,400 for them.  Only one has been opened just to look at and all four are still in the outer shipping boxes as well.  The reason I decided to sell them is, I am going to run fender skirts on my ride and I need Standards for the rear.  Also, I already did straight lace and now I want to get crossed laced.  If anyone is interested, let me know.  I will take pictures today and post them up tomorrow.
> ...



OK, here are some Pics finally. By the way, they are 100 spoke, Radial Lace. The Pics are not the greatest, but they are brand new and have never been mounted on tires.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Aug 10 2008, 08:28 PM~11309353
> *why not just call back that sheriff dept and let them take care of it from here on out.
> *


i bet them good ol boys take care of the situation


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Aug 10 2008, 07:10 PM~11307861
> *Well just give me a call and let me know exactly how you would like it so that it is not any more of an inconvenience for you than it's alredy been...
> *


Tonie, send a US postal money order in the amount of $1680 and overnight to my office, you can provide me with a tracking# via email. I will close the case ONLY once the funds are in my posession. I will contact my financial institution, paypal and (your) local authorities and let them know this case is closed. 

Send the US postal money order to my address disclosed via PM.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 9 2008, 01:24 PM~11301200
> *My 72's are supposed to be in the mail on Monday  :biggrin:
> *


today is monday were is the tracking ###### at


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11319459
> *today is monday were is the tracking ###### at
> *


X2, it's monday 8:50 westcaost, Purple Haze want happened, Anything?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Mark from British only has 9 and a half sets of 72's in 13" left. :0

I cannot believe even the fact two of my wheel got fucked up by my Tire guy, I received the replacements and I still haven't received my fucking money back because your ass (Tonie) is dragging!!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Nuttin a plane ticket to the Lou can fix.......


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

You mean the "The Mad Scientist" has not figured out how to send the $$$ yet!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 12 2008, 10:42 AM~11322944
> *You mean the "The Mad Scientist" has not figured out how to send the $$$ yet!
> *


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11319459
> *today is monday were is the tracking ###### at
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11324285
> *
> *


put him on blast


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 1 2008, 10:58 PM~11239623
> *We sure do, And MORE!!! Hit me up Seth if u want all his info  emailed
> *


let everyone see his info put him on blast, its not that hard to send money overnight or whatever. Purple haze hasnt rec'd his rims and everyone that was in the contest got ripped too.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

I made this point in the raffle thread...



> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Apr 10 2008, 05:43 PM~10384640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:green\'>Sounds as if I was more right then wrong.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Aug 12 2008, 06:19 PM~11327821
> *I made this point in the raffle thread...
> Sounds as if I was more right then wrong.
> *


he proves he's a loser everyday when SIXONEFORLIFE and PURPLE HAZE haven't got what's rightfully theirs,along with anybody else thats been wronged by this so-called business man,good call Cali-Stylz


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 PM~11339125
> *he proves he's a loser everyday when SIXONEFORLIFE and PURPLE HAZE haven't got what's rightfully theirs,along with anybody else thats been wronged by this so-called business man,good call Cali-Stylz
> *


My wheels were supposed to go out Monday, but I havnt been able to get a hold of him since then. So i said fuck it and called British Wire Wheels and they did not have a order placed for them


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 13 2008, 09:28 PM~11339141
> *My wheels were supposed to go out Monday, but I havnt been able to get a hold of him since then. So i said fuck it and called British Wire Wheels and they did not have a order placed for them
> *


feel for you homie!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

whats the latest ?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 13 2008, 11:01 PM~11339468
> *whats the latest ?
> *


He wont answer his phone. I have tried to call him every day since Monday.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 14 2008, 07:07 AM~11341566
> *He wont answer his phone. I have tried to call him every day since Monday.
> *


HE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY ....TRYING TO BUY SOME TIRES ?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 14 2008, 09:21 AM~11341649
> *HE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY ....TRYING TO BUY SOME TIRES ?
> *


He owes me two tires also. He said he was going to the competition to get my tires. I dont know. This has been a hell of a roller coaster ride and I just wish it would be over.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 14 2008, 08:23 AM~11342030
> *He owes me two tires also. He said he was going to the competition to get my tires. I dont know. This has been a hell of a roller coaster ride and I just wish it would be over.
> *


HE CHECKED ON THEM BUT DIDNT ORDER ANYTHING


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i was wondering why i havent seen that fucker side bust in a while.......



plus all the good business in the world dont mean shit when u screw over that one person


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 14 2008, 09:39 AM~11342665
> *i was wondering why i havent seen that fucker side bust in a while.......
> plus all the good business in the world dont mean shit when u screw over that one person
> *


AMEN BROTHER


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 14 2008, 10:43 AM~11342161
> *HE CHECKED ON THEM BUT DIDNT ORDER ANYTHING
> *


I'm not surprised


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

do any of you honestly think he is going to do anything ? he only replied once in this topic, that shows what kinds of shit hes up to..... shady fucker.....


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

got my wheels today...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 14 2008, 08:21 AM~11341649
> *HE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY ....TRYING TO BUY SOME TIRES ?
> *


aint that a bitch


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Aug 10 2008, 02:12 PM~11306299
> *Not true Seth, I worked everything out with my bank, but paypal is the holdup right now. I still can't send or receive anything yet...
> 
> As I told you on Friday, I can send the funds to you through Western Union or something, just give me a call or something and let me know!!!
> ...


Proves you are a fucking liar! Your words to me "Not one week, two weeks, its gonna be cleared up in a couple days."

Man, I have given you every bit of time to eradicate this nonsense, your the cause, and nothing but a bullshitter. You and I spoke two days ago where you said, that you would send the refund and overnight to my office. You are the epitome of bullshit, because I know in anyone's right mind they would of called me the second you sent that shit out. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Damn...a motherfucker would have to be a fool to fuck with this cat at all after all this shit...man I was one click away from sending some paper for the raffle too... :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 15 2008, 12:44 AM~11349762
> *Damn...a motherfucker would have to be a fool to fuck with this cat at all after all this shit...man I was one click away from sending some paper for the raffle too... :angry:
> *


me too...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

let the local authorities handle this....cause i belive its a felony to fuck with someones money.....i'm pretty sure them good ole boys would love to handle that buisness


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

are u still waiting? youre a fool if you are.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

handle that shit.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Aug 14 2008, 11:39 AM~11342665
> *i was wondering why i havent seen that fucker side bust in a while.......
> plus all the good business in the world dont mean shit when u screw over that one person</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>Damn straight.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I spent 250- 300 on your bull shit scam toni 14x7's with no acc's my money, or a winner getting thier shit is what you need to do. I have no problem turning your ass in :angry:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Why doesn't LIL ban this ***? :dunno: :guns:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 11:05 AM~11364384
> *Why doesn't LIL ban this ***? :dunno:  :guns:
> *


CAUSE THEN HIS BIATCH ASS WILL JUST CREATE A NEW NAME AND NO ONE WILL NO WHO THE FUCK HE IS


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11365900
> *CAUSE THEN HIS BIATCH ASS WILL JUST CREATE A NEW NAME AND NO ONE WILL NO WHO THE FUCK HE IS
> *


He probably has, we just don't know it..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mods can tell. they can see al accounts ip addresses. or at least thats what i have been told.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 17 2008, 05:03 PM~11365900
> *CAUSE THEN HIS BIATCH ASS WILL JUST CREATE A NEW NAME AND NO ONE WILL NO WHO THE FUCK HE IS
> *



i hate to highjack this topic.

but, could you show me a picture of how the ko adapter works for zeniths? im pretty fuckin confused about that shit... my brain doesn't function well...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fucked up. Just read the whole thread!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 17 2008, 08:06 PM~11367319
> *i hate to highjack this topic.
> 
> but, could you show me a picture of how the ko adapter works for zeniths? im pretty fuckin confused about that shit... my brain doesn't function well...
> *


PUT THE ADAPTER ON THE CAR PUT YOUR WHEEL ON THEN hand tighten your knockoff then grab a lead hammer and beat it till its tight


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11368802
> *PUT THE ADAPTER ON THE CAR PUT YOUR WHEEL ON THEN hand tighten your knockoff then grab a lead hammer and beat it till its tight
> *


HAHA OH FUCK :roflmao: 


wait, shouldnt you tighten the adaptor to the car with some lug nuts first???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 17 2008, 10:05 AM~11364384
> *Why doesn't LIL ban this ***? :dunno:  :guns:
> *


it needs to go further than the internet. this is real shit. 1700 bucks is alot of money. its not chump change like 20 bucks. there is really not excuse for this to continue. im all for giving people a 2nd chance, but damn


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

He sent me a picture of my wheels the other day (my avatar), now I cant get him to answer my calls to make sure he shipped them to me


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 14 2008, 10:21 AM~11341649
> *HE CALLED ME THE OTHER DAY ....TRYING TO BUY SOME TIRES ?
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks to Tonie, Paypal has limited the use of my own account. This guy is nothing but trouble, pure bullshit and full of games. LAME!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2008, 08:08 AM~11370297
> *Thanks to Tonie, Paypal has limited the use of my own account.  This guy is nothing but trouble, pure bullshit and full of games. LAME!
> *


 :0 Elaborate...What can they do to you, especially considering this isn't your fault?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 18 2008, 06:15 AM~11370311
> *:0  Elaborate...What can they do to you, especially considering this isn't your fault?
> *


paypal is one big fucking joke anyways. there no protection . they do as thery see fit and fuck you . i was able to recieve money all day long but wasnt allowed to spend it. when i called , they told me there was nothing they could do about it. no explanation , nothing. fuck scampal...... :angry:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 18 2008, 11:00 AM~11371177
> *paypal is one big fucking joke anyways. there no protection . they do as thery see fit and fuck you . i was able to recieve money all day long but wasnt allowed to spend it. when i called , they told me there was nothing they could do about it. no explanation , nothing. fuck scampal...... :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i would post this guys info, but i dont want to mess up anything seth has going on.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 17 2008, 11:51 PM~11368889
> *He sent me a picture of my wheels the other day (my avatar), now I cant get him to answer my calls to make sure he shipped them to me
> *


I got a pic of mine july 18.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11374672
> *I got a pic of mine july 18.
> *


That doesn't mean anything  He could have used any picture off the web.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 18 2008, 06:33 PM~11374672
> *I got a pic of mine july 18.
> *


post the pic


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Probably not too many 14x6 dark blue hubs and spokes out there...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 19 2008, 11:52 AM~11383194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE YOU GET THEM


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 19 2008, 03:22 PM~11383534
> *HOPE YOU GET THEM
> *


Tony says hes got 2 of the tires for them and needs two more, all his "hookups" are out and his warehouse will have them "soon". Maybe hes contacting you about em?? I dont know. He gave me a hella deal on the tires so he probably losin a bit finding me some now, but thats not my prob, advertised price was paid and now I wait to get what I paid for... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11387435
> *Tony says hes got 2 of the tires for them and needs two more, all his "hookups" are out and his warehouse will have them "soon".  Maybe hes contacting you about em?? I dont know.  He gave me a hella deal on the tires so he probably losin a bit finding me some now,  but thats not my prob, advertised price was paid and now I wait to get what I paid for... :biggrin:
> *


Have you spoke to him lately?? I finally got a hold of him Monday morning and it sounded like he was just getting up. Call disconnected (Signal maybe) and he never called back and i have left multiple messages since then


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 20 2008, 11:42 AM~11392435
> *Have you spoke to him lately?? I finally got a hold of him Monday morning and it sounded like he was just getting up. Call disconnected (Signal maybe) and he never called back and i have left multiple messages since then
> *


 :roflmao: EVERY time I call no matter the time of day it sounds like I woke him up


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 20 2008, 02:00 PM~11394244
> *:roflmao:  EVERY time I call no matter the time of day it sounds like I woke him up
> *


Atleast he's answering


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 19 2008, 08:40 PM~11387435
> *Tony says hes got 2 of the tires for them and needs two more, all his "hookups" are out and his warehouse will have them "soon".  Maybe hes contacting you about em?? I dont know.  He gave me a hella deal on the tires so he probably losin a bit finding me some now,  but thats not my prob, advertised price was paid and now I wait to get what I paid for... :biggrin:
> *


so you're waiting on 2 fucking tires......id be fuck the tires and send my shit :uh: 

i rather lose 40 bones then to keep waiting for some rims


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11395225
> *so you're waiting on 2 fucking tires......id be fuck the tires and send my shit :uh:
> 
> i rather lose 40 bones then to keep waiting for some rims
> *


I'm waiting on two tires and a set of D's :angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Aug 20 2008, 04:52 PM~11395225
> *so you're waiting on 2 fucking tires......id be fuck the tires and send my shit :uh:
> 
> i rather lose 40 bones then to keep waiting for some rims
> *


2 175/70/14's mounted arent $40


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

any new developments?


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 17 2008, 03:03 PM~11365900
> *CAUSE THEN HIS BIATCH ASS WILL JUST CREATE A NEW NAME AND NO ONE WILL NO WHO THE FUCK HE IS
> *


maybe he is OQ wires remeber when that fool would side bust like a motherfukr aon ppl asking a certain individual for a price quote :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Aug 18 2008, 08:53 PM~11377787
> *That doesn't mean anything  He could have used any picture off the web.
> *


 :twak: 
:buttkick: :nono:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ANY LUCK YET SETH ?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 22 2008, 06:07 PM~11414140
> *ANY LUCK YET SETH ?
> *


he buy any tires from you yet? Been ANOTHER week of unfullfilled promises. :angry: :angry: He was supposed to have all my tires earlier this week(again) and ship the wheels out. Ive called every day with no answer. Probably in "jail" again. And when you cant get ahold of him those thoughts of prosecution keep coming back. Just bs. Everyone else that bought chinas got their stuff. Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!! :rant: :rant: What do you think my chances are :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11414556
> *he buy any tires from you yet?  Been ANOTHER week of unfullfilled promises.  :angry:  :angry:  He was supposed to have all my tires earlier this week(again) and ship the wheels out.  Ive called every day with no answer.  Probably in "jail" again.  And when you cant get ahold of him those thoughts of prosecution keep coming back.  Just bs.  Everyone else that bought chinas got their stuff.  Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!!  :rant:  :rant:  What do you think my chances are :angry:
> *


slim and none....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11414556
> *he buy any tires from you yet?  Been ANOTHER week of unfullfilled promises.  :angry:  :angry:  He was supposed to have all my tires earlier this week(again) and ship the wheels out.  Ive called every day with no answer.  Probably in "jail" again.  And when you cant get ahold of him those thoughts of prosecution keep coming back.  Just bs.  Everyone else that bought chinas got their stuff.  Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!!  :rant:  :rant:  What do you think my chances are :angry:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE ALL GOOD WITH HIM BY READING WHAT YOU POSTED A FEW DAYS BEFORE. IT SOUNDS LIKE HE HAS BEEN GIVING YOU THE RUN AROUND LIKE EVERYONE ELSE JUST BUYING MORE AND MORE TIME.


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 01:41 PM~11184357
> *This has been on mind as of lately, and I believe needs to be addressed to anyone who loves Dayton and is considering purchasing a Brand New set of Dayton’s, now or in the near future.  Learn here from my errors, so that you will not make that same mistake as I did.
> 
> So, here I am just finished purchasing a 1961 Impala Convertible and had to get a new set of wheels as my first priority on my list of things to do.  Rather than ordering directly from Dayton Wire Wheel and waiting 4 to 6 weeks to have a new set laced, I opted to deal with an individual on “LAYITLOW” by the name of “OLDSMOBILE FANATIC” who claims he has a connection with Dayton Wire Wheel.
> ...


 2 x :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HEARD FRO THE MAD SCIENTIST TODAY. HE IS MEETING ME ON SUNDAY TO GIVE ME MY WHEELS AND TAKING THE ONES I HAVE BACK. AFTER 2 MONTHS I GET A CALL. I WILL TAKE PICS CAUSE ITS GOING TO BE A MIRACLE


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 11:04 PM~11416401
> *I HEARD FRO THE MAD SCIENTIST TODAY. HE IS MEETING ME ON SUNDAY TO GIVE ME MY WHEELS AND TAKING THE ONES I HAVE BACK. AFTER 2 MONTHS I GET A CALL. I WILL TAKE PICS CAUSE ITS GOING TO BE A MIRACLE
> *


Luckeeeey

:uh: I called him 10 times today no answer, guess if u got nothing good to say u just dont say anything or answer the phone.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

dam :no:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 22 2008, 09:05 PM~11416411
> *Luckeeeey
> 
> :uh: I called him 10 times today no answer, guess if u got nothing good to say u just dont say anything or answer the phone.
> *



I have been callning him since he sent me the pic of my wheels. Shit 45 days I think. Now out of no where he calls. So we will see what happens. I been up his shop when he did me wrong the first time, I hope I dont have to do the same causse it wont be pretty.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this dude reminds me of some of the patients i see at psych hospitals normal everyday people that will lie right to your face , strange people.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 22 2008, 04:07 PM~11414556
> *he buy any tires from you yet?  Been ANOTHER week of unfullfilled promises.  :angry:  :angry:  He was supposed to have all my tires earlier this week(again) and ship the wheels out.  Ive called every day with no answer.  Probably in "jail" again.  And when you cant get ahold of him those thoughts of prosecution keep coming back.  Just bs.  Everyone else that bought chinas got their stuff.  Ive missed every damn car show this year cuz of this bs and I ABSOLUTELY need them at my house in 3 weeks or less for a very important occasion!!!!  :rant:  :rant:  What do you think my chances are :angry:
> *


nope ....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 23 2008, 09:51 AM~11418667
> *I been up his shop when he did me wrong the first time, I hope I dont have to do the same causse it wont be pretty.
> *


DO IT!!!!! POST PICS!!!!! :0


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 23 2008, 04:18 PM~11420439
> *DO IT!!!!! POST PICS!!!!! :0
> *


x2


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11416401
> *I HEARD FRO THE MAD SCIENTIST TODAY. HE IS MEETING ME ON SUNDAY TO GIVE ME MY WHEELS AND TAKING THE ONES I HAVE BACK. AFTER 2 MONTHS I GET A CALL. I WILL TAKE PICS CAUSE ITS GOING TO BE A MIRACLE
> *


Did he meet wit you? 

I know, He did'nt did he!! 



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 25 2008, 01:29 AM~11429685
> *Did he meet wit you?
> 
> I know, He did'nt did he!!
> ...



NO IT DIDNT HAPPEN. FUCK HIM I TOLD HIM IF HE WOULD DO THAT SHIT AGAIN I WAS GOING OT PAY HIM A VISIT. LUCKY MY WIFE WANTS TO GO TO THE CASINOS IN LUISIANA THIS WEEKEND IN LAKE CHARLES SO WHILE SHE IS THERE ILL BE AT HIS SHOP. OH YEAH INCASE HE DOES GET ON HERE AND READS

TONY KEEP THE RIMS HOMEBOY, I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HOMEBOYS AND ORDER ME MY RIMS.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 07:33 AM~11430176
> *NO IT DIDNT HAPPEN. FUCK HIM I TOLD HIM IF HE WOULD DO THAT SHIT AGAIN I WAS GOING OT PAY HIM A VISIT. LUCKY MY WIFE WANTS TO GO TO THE CASINOS IN LUISIANA THIS WEEKEND IN LAKE CHARLES SO WHILE SHE IS THERE ILL BE AT HIS SHOP. OH YEAH INCASE HE DOES GET ON HERE AND READS
> 
> TONY KEEP THE RIMS HOMEBOY, I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HOMEBOYS AND ORDER ME MY RIMS.
> *


This is getting ridiculous!! I am just going to call the detective in his city. I am not much that kind of shit, but just seems like i dont have any other options. 

Hey while your down there get my 72's :cheesy: (As if he really even has them :angry: )


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 25 2008, 07:15 AM~11430330
> *This is getting ridiculous!! I am just going to call the detective in his city. I am not much that kind of shit, but just seems like i dont have any other options.
> 
> Hey while your down there get my 72's  :cheesy:  (As if he really even has them :angry: )
> *



Man it sucks, i was at home chillin and I got his phone call, and he was like I know I been holding out and I know I havent communciated but I will make it right on sunday.I have to go to HOUSTON and visit family and I will make a stop to drop your rims off. I was like damn its finally going to happen. I told him not to screw up or I was going to order my wheels else where. He waslike no I got them already here another pic and just BS . Well im tired of waiting so i will be ordering my new set of wheels through HOMEBOYS. I really hate to do that and I know i just lost$800 doallars but oh well WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 08:24 AM~11430376
> *Man it sucks, i was at home chillin and I got his phone call, and he was like I know I been holding out and I know I havent communciated but I will make it right on sunday.I have to go to HOUSTON and visit family and I will make a stop to drop your rims off. I was like damn its finally going to happen. I told him not to screw up or I was going to order my wheels else where. He waslike no I got them already here another pic  and just BS . Well im tired of waiting so i will be ordering my new set of wheels through HOMEBOYS. I really hate to do that and I know i just lost$800 doallars but oh well WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.
> *


Damn sorry to hear that homie!! Does he actually have a physical shop / Store front? What's the address?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 25 2008, 07:48 AM~11430474
> *Damn sorry to hear that homie!! Does he actually have a physical shop / Store front? What's the address?
> *



He has a shop but I know he gets on here without loggin in cause when he called me it was like nothing was wrong he was all laughin n having a goodtime. I guess he was calling just to make my day then he would have a blast to just cheer me up then screw me out of my wheels but oh well WE THE PEOPLE THAT GOT SCREWED WILL LAUGH THE BEST AT THE END


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

man that sucks. baton rouge isnt that far from lake charles. but its gonna be packed cuz of the holiday...minimum 15$ table bets!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

does anybody have his business address ? he owes me a set of wheels and tires and it looks like I'm gonna have to go see him


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Aug 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11432723
> *does anybody have his business address ? he owes me a set of wheels and tires and it looks like I'm gonna have to go see him
> *



When I get home I will get it for you. UPS gave it to me when I was checking some tracking numbers he gave me last time. I have it at home.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc+Aug 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11432723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TAKE PICS......


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 25 2008, 08:43 AM~11430805
> *He has a shop but I know he gets on here without loggin in
> *





> *2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users*


:dunno:


----------



## SouthSIDECOMP (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 19 2008, 07:40 PM~11387435
> *Tony says hes got 2 of the tires for them and needs two more, all his "hookups" are out and his warehouse will have them "soon".  Maybe hes contacting you about em?? I dont know.  He gave me a hella deal on the tires so he probably losin a bit finding me some now,  but thats not my prob, advertised price was paid and now I wait to get what I paid for... :biggrin:
> *


good luck on you're "hella deal" looks like everyone else is getting hosed. Sounds like he's got you strung out too...................


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SouthSIDECOMP_@Aug 26 2008, 12:10 AM~11438780
> *good luck on you're "hella deal" looks like everyone else is getting hosed. Sounds like he's got you strung out too...................
> *


 :yessad: I know, youre right.... Out of the about 8 of us, half got their stuff and half are fucked. Thats half too many that got fucked...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 26 2008, 01:12 PM~11443039
> *:yessad:  I know, youre right....  Out of the about 8 of us, half got their stuff and half are fucked.  Thats half too many that got fucked...
> *


 :0 :wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Does good work just worst customer service possible


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Aug 26 2008, 04:42 PM~11445013
> *Does good work just worst customer service possible
> *


Ive seen and dealt with worse on this site.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Has anyone done business with British wire wheels?


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 26 2008, 08:36 PM~11445419
> *Has anyone done business with British wire wheels?
> *


The guy that started this topic ended up doing business with them. He got his Dz from them.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Any updates from this *BUSTER*?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 26 2008, 05:36 PM~11445419
> *Has anyone done business with British wire wheels?
> *


Yup, many times and have nothing but GOOD experience doing business with them ....especially Mark.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Aug 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11432723
> *does anybody have his business address ? he owes me a set of wheels and tires and it looks like I'm gonna have to go see him
> *


Sorry I took long here it is:

ONE STOP CUSTOMS
Address - 3235 WINBOURNE AVE, BATON ROUGE LA 70805-5758
Contact Name - ANTOINE TATE

DONT KNOW HOW ACCURATE IT IS CUZ THIS SHOWS AT THE SAME PLACE

ERICA BRADFORD
Title - OWNER
Company - KUSTOM KREATIONS


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, my paypal account is fucked and I cannot make purchases with it because of this guy. What a joke. I really wish everyone who was swindled out of their money from this guy would come forth and we all need to take it up with paypal to right this situation. Shit aint right!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 08:55 AM~11459580
> *Well, my paypal account is fucked and I cannot make purchases with it because of this guy. What a joke.  I really wish everyone who was swindled out of their money from this guy would come forth and we all need to take it up with paypal to right this situation. Shit aint right!
> *


I'm contacting the detective today. Gone way too far for too long!!


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 28 2008, 09:18 AM~11460150
> *I'm contacting the detective today. Gone way too far for too long!!
> *


Keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc+Aug 25 2008, 12:19 PM~11432723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*here is the google map search street view for that address, does'nt look like theres a shop there. just that old house in the background.*


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> *ONE STOP CUSTOMS
> Address - 3235 WINBOURNE AVE, BATON ROUGE LA 70805-5758
> Contact Name - ANTOINE TATE*


Thats not an address to shit. Look up the proper address.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 28 2008, 10:55 AM~11459580
> *Well, my paypal account is fucked and I cannot make purchases with it because of this guy. What a joke.  I really wish everyone who was swindled out of their money from this guy would come forth and we all need to take it up with paypal to right this situation. Shit aint right!
> *


Steele et al. v. PayPal, Inc. et al., Civil Action No. 1:05-CV-01720 (ILG)(VVP)

Notice from Federal Court. Please Read. 

You may be eligible to receive a benefit from a class action settlement if you funded a PayPal transaction using a source other than your credit card between February 1, 2004 and the present. 

A federal court has directed that this notice be sent to inform you of a proposed class action settlement. Records show that you may be eligible to receive a benefit under the proposed settlement. 

The settlement will resolve a lawsuit against eBay Inc. and PayPal, Inc. (collectively, "Defendants") involving claims arising out of representations in the PayPal User Agreement regarding PayPal's policies and practices for responding to refund requests from those customers who pay for transactions through PayPal using funds from funding sources other than credit cards. Under the settlement, Defendants have agreed to establish a settlement fund of $3.5 million to pay claims to potential class members. The proposed Class is defined as:

all U.S. based PayPal account holders who funded a PayPal transaction after February 1, 2004, using a source other than a credit card: (i) who subsequently requested a reversal of the transaction through PayPal's prevailing Buyer Complaint Policy and/or Buyer Protection Policy (collectively, "Policies"); (ii) who did not receive a refund equal to 100% of their transaction payment in response to such request from PayPal or their bank; and (iii) who, through the timely submission of a Claim Form under oath, attest to a reasonable and good faith belief that they would have received a full reversal of such payment had they used a valid credit card in their possession at the time of the subject transaction to fund the payment and filed a timely chargeback request with their credit card issuing bank. Excluded from the Class are any judicial officer to whom this Litigation is assigned; PayPal, eBay and any of its affiliates; any current or former employees, officers, or directors of PayPal or eBay; any Persons currently residing outside of the United States; and, all Persons who timely and validly request exclusion from the Class pursuant to the Notice. 
To see if you are a Class Member and to obtain full notice of the Settlement, the required procedures, the deadlines, your obligations, and your options, you must visit www.steelesettlement.com. This email is only a brief summary of the full notice that is posted on the website. 

If you are an eligible Settlement Class Member, you have rights, obligations, and options under the proposed settlement. You have until December 14, 2008 to file your Claim Form and Certification Form. Your legal rights are affected whether you act or not.

1. Submit The Claim Form And The Certification Form By Mail

This is the only way to get a settlement payment. You must: (1) print and fill out the Claim Form and return it by mail to the address provided on the Claim Form; and (2) print the Certification Page of your Claim Form, sign it, and return it by mail to the address provided on the Claim Form. Your Claim Form and signed Certification Page must be mailed and postmarked no later than December 14, 2008. For more information on these deadlines, the Effective Date of the settlement, the Claim Form procedures, and the settlement benefit, you must visit www.steelesettlement.com. 

2. Exclude Yourself – Opt Out of the Settlement

If you do not want to remain a member of the Class and participate in the Amended Settlement, then you may exclude yourself (opt-out) from the Class by mailing or delivering (email is not permitted) your written request. Your original, signed request for exclusion must be RECEIVED on or before October 31, 2008 and mailed to the following address:

PayPal/Steele Class Action Settlement
c/o The Garden City Group, Inc.
P.O. Box 9309
Dublin, OH 43017-4209

Your request for exclusion must contain your name and address, be signed by you, and include the reference "Steele et al. v. PayPal, Inc. et al., Civil Action No. 1:05-CV-01720." If you exclude yourself from the Class, you will not participate in the Amended Settlement and will not receive any payment from the Amended Settlement. 

3. Object

Write to the Court about why you do not like the settlement. Your objection must be filed with the Clerk of the United States District Court for the Eastern District of New York, Brooklyn Main Office, 225 Cadman Plaza East, Brooklyn, New York 11201, no later than October 31, 2008. Pursuant to the Court's Order, you may not be heard on or entitled to contest the Court's decision unless you have filed written objections no later than October 31, 2008. A hearing ("Settlement Hearing") shall be held before Hon. I Leo Glasser on November 17, 2008 at 10:00 a.m. at the United States District Court for the Eastern District of New York, Courtroom 8B South, 225 Cadman Plaza East, Brooklyn, New York 11201. 

4. Do Nothing

You will automatically be included in the Settlement Class and give up your right to be part of any other lawsuit about the claims in this case, but you will not be eligible to receive a settlement benefit unless you submit a Claim Form.

To get complete information about the proposed Settlement, the required procedures, the deadlines, your obligations, and your options, you must visit www.steelesettlement.com. 

Please do not contact PayPal, or PayPal's customer support about this Notice, or the Settlement. Instead, you must visit www.steelesettlement.com for complete information about the proposed Settlement, the required procedures, the deadlines, your obligations, and your options.

Please do not reply to this message. We are unable to respond to inquiries sent in reply to this email. To contact us, please access the official settlement website at www.steelesettlement.com.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

wow.


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 29 2008, 12:47 PM~11470794
> *wow.
> *


Got that email today


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got the email too, I deleted it thinking it was spam :biggrin: Never heard of steele so i trashed it.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

hmmmmm. interesting.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I went and found the package he sent me...I can barely read the return but here's the address i have on my return...

4604 Chapeau
Baker, La, 70714

I believe the number is 225.26(something).9760


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

4604 CHAPEAU DR
BAKER LA 70714-4077
225-778-0864 <<<home #


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 26 2008, 09:58 PM~11187653
> *No, I am not an Individual and no offense to J.D., but I only roll Dayton.  There are all types of fanatics, and I happen to be firm on owning genuine Daytons, and no other wire wheel will suffice.
> *


x2 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

By the way.....sellers like this guy make "us" good, decent, honest, truthfull, sincere, frank, candid, straighforward, direct, open, trustworthy, upright, good, law-abiding, reliable, scrupulous, honorable sellers look bad (man thath was a mouth full). Sucks to see someone get ripped off. I'm glad that I never dealt with dude. All of you guys who were in that raffle should request a refund. You might not get far but it's worth a try.

PayPal is going through a lawsuit and I'm one of the ones that have joined it and encourage most of you to do so if you have been hit over the head before.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 3 2008, 09:59 AM~11506285
> *x2 :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


DAYTONS ARE DAYTONS 
&
ZENITHS ARE ZENITHS 

BOTH THE BEST 

BOTH DIFFERENT

WHEN YOU BUY YOUR WHEELS YOU CHOOSE WHAT YOU PREFER DONT KNOCK THE OTHER


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 3 2008, 12:50 AM~11504862
> *I went and found the package he sent me...I can barely read the return but here's the address i have on my return...
> 
> 4604 Chapeau
> ...



225-268-9760 - NEXTEL #


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11506590
> *DAYTONS ARE DAYTONS
> &
> ZENITHS ARE ZENITHS
> ...


It was just IMO J.D. no disrespect!  I'm a Dayton man myself but know that Zenith also meets the high standards that most of us expect.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Just did a google map - street view of the new address. :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Sep 3 2008, 10:28 AM~11506470
> *By the way.....sellers like this guy make "us" good, decent, honest, truthfull, sincere, frank, candid, straighforward, direct, open, trustworthy, upright, good, law-abiding, reliable, scrupulous, honorable sellers look bad (man thath was a mouth full).  Sucks to see someone get ripped off.  I'm glad that I never dealt with dude.    You might not get far but it's worth a try.
> 
> PayPal is going through a lawsuit and I'm one of the ones that have joined it and encourage most of you to do so if you have been hit over the head before.
> *



All of you guys who were in that raffle should request a refund.


I want a refund :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WHAT I TOLD THEM ALL TO DO BEFORE ITS TO LATE


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

What's the price tag on this guy's head? With the way the economy is right now and unemployment being so high I'm sure someone is willing to do a side job and do a little bounty hunting!  I'm sure Oldsmobile Fanatic logs on and reads all this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Ok, so it's past 4:00am and I was bored as fuck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

no updates?
:twak:


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well it was 3 weeks ago I warned tonie I HAVE to have the rims at my door by september 12th. And he got the message loud and clear. So sunday and monday last week I warned him again, if your going to have them at my door by the 12th you better ship them NOW!! He again told me theres no power down there. 

So I decided to call a bunch of UPS stores and USPS down there in baton rouge. I asked them are you open? They said uh.. yeah. So I called tonie back up tuesday and said you have my wheels, UPS is OPEN so why havent you shipped yet? He said its his SHIPPER that ships the wheels. WTF? I said so your not even trying to get my wheels here by the 12th? He said fine Ill go get the wheels from the shipper myself and take them to UPS. UH.. Why wasnt that done before??

So then I called him wednesday and said so you got the wheels out right? He said youll have them no later than monday. Dumbass fuckin piddled around and cant get them here by friday. Hes also bullshitted me the whole time about the tires. He said for a month now he had two of the tires and was waiting on the other 2. So I said ship what you got and ill buy 2 from dcheeze. He said OK. Wednesday when i talked to him he said I didnt ship any tires cuz you said you were getting a set from dcheeze. Fuckin BS he never had tires. So he says hes refunding my "loot" monday. 

I went ahead and ordered tires from dcheeze so those could be here next week for my rims....

Well friday came and no wheels so I text him and called him all day for that tracking number with NO RESPONSE!!

I went ahead and ordered tires from dcheeze so those could be here next week for my rims....
If the wheels or the money isnt here monday the cops are getting involved Ive gave him EVERY opportunity plus a bunch so if he aint trying to get me the wheels then Im gonna try to get them. He sure as fuck aint robbing $910 from me. Thats a shit ton of money to me and that aint happenin. 

So monday if this shit doesnt come in Im gonna have to talk to a bunch of you that have already started investigations and what not cuz I have to join you or do something else that gonna work. Ive already explained the situation to my local PD and told them to hold off for awhile, they said just let them know when i want them to start up the investigation.

And to top it off elfantasma on here pays for rims during this fiasco and gets them already?? WTF. Whats the secret to gettin your stuff from this flake?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

YOU TOLD THE PD TO HOLD OFF? THAT WAS DUMB....... FUCK THAT PROSOCUTE HIS ASS TO THE FULLEST EXTENT, NOT TOMOROW, NOW....


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Threatening this guy with cops doesnt scare him one bit, just pisses him off then you have NO chance of him sending your stuff. Ive given him that chance and if he aint trying to get em to me Im gonna try now. Look its been over a month since he stole 1600 from sixone and stole money from alot of other guys that supposedly went all routes to prosecute this guy. Over a month later where are we? Hes still free, still selling wheels and delivering every now and then. So cops aint gonna scare him, its just my next option.


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 13 2008, 12:17 PM~11593394
> *Threatening this guy with cops doesnt scare him one bit, just pisses him off then you have NO chance of him sending your stuff.  Ive given him that chance and if he aint trying to get em to me Im gonna try now.  Look its been over a month since he stole 1600 from sixone and stole money from alot of other guys that supposedly went all routes to prosecute this guy.  Over a month later where are we? Hes still free, still selling wheels and delivering every now and then.  So cops aint gonna scare him, its just my next option.
> *


If I were you I'd get the ball rollin'. Like you said....you've given him WAY too many chances and once again you're giving him another one. I know it's a hastle to have to go through all this but you're not getting anywhere with waiting. Even if he gets more pissed off if you involve the cops think about how pissed off he has gotten you? He sure doesn't seem to care about you so why should you care about him? I would've been talking to the cops in my area and the cops in his area to have them both discuss this issue and them move forward with getting him. As internet fraud and scams have increassed within these past few years, laws are changing. Slowly but surely....I think what he is pulling now is a felony and with all of you being victims he is facing countless charges and I'm sure facing Federal time.  Your local police should also notify PayPal to completely shut down this guy and try to pull as much money as they can from his bank account (if any) so they can recover and reimburse ALL OF YOU.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

true true


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 3 2008, 12:50 AM~11504862
> *I went and found the package he sent me...I can barely read the return but here's the address i have on my return...
> 
> 4604 Chapeau
> ...


don't look like a shop to me....


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 13 2008, 08:00 AM~11592314
> *
> So monday if this shit doesnt come in Im gonna have to talk to a bunch of you that have already started investigations and what not cuz I have to join you or do something else that gonna work.  Ive already explained the situation to my local PD and told them to hold off for awhile, they said just let them know when i want them to start up the investigation.
> 
> ...


lol, actually two sets.
i dont have an explanation. ive talked to him on the phone about whats going on and i dont know what to say, my personal belief as a lowrider is that i see everyone else who has a lowrider or a low in the works as family. ive even told him this. its sad to hear that a few of you still have not even got your rims thats not how things should go down. 

i also believe that no matter how much the next guy annoys the fuck out of you, you should always follow through on the deals ~ as a business its only right!
but again, few people believe this and simply dont give a shit about the next guy, even some of the "bigger" companies. but as far as the shit talkers go, its just making matters worse, when the people who havent bought rims come in just to babble it clouds up what the actual problem is, how many people have actually lost money?

now, dont think i havent been ripped off on this site either, ive lost a good penny, maybe thats why i get shit is because im starting to learn about going at it differently. its all in actions over the phone... most people can tell how a person acts or will react just by talking with them on the phone.

anyways, for those who are still waiting..... i wish you luck, and those taking serious action; i hope you get your money back.


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 13 2008, 08:00 AM~11592314
> *Well it was 3 weeks ago I warned tonie I HAVE to have the rims at my door by september 12th.  And he got the message loud and clear.  So sunday and monday last week I warned him again, if your going to have them at my door by the 12th you better ship them NOW!!  He again told me theres no power down there.
> 
> So I decided to call a bunch of UPS stores and USPS down there in baton rouge.  I asked them are you open?  They said uh.. yeah.  So I called tonie back up tuesday and said you have my wheels, UPS is OPEN so why havent you shipped yet?  He said its his SHIPPER that ships the wheels.  WTF?  I said so your not even trying to get my wheels here by the 12th?  He said fine Ill go get the wheels from the shipper myself and take them to UPS.  UH.. Why wasnt that done before??
> ...


well don't ask SIXONEFORLIFE for help. I pmed that douche bag 4 weeks ago to get in on it cause that fuck owes me money too. no response, starting to doubt his story is legit


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Sep 15 2008, 08:13 PM~11610883
> *well don't ask SIXONEFORLIFE for help. I pmed that douche bag 4 weeks ago to get in on it cause that fuck owes me money too. no response, starting to doubt his story is legit
> *


Why's it got to be like that? He's out probably more than anyone on here! Maybe he's just fed up with even dealing with it and is just trying to forget it ever happened


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 15 2008, 08:30 PM~11611054
> *Why's it got to be like that? He's out probably more than anyone on here!  Maybe he's just fed up with even dealing with it and is just trying to forget it ever happened
> *


WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOUR WHEELS


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well like i said I talked to tonie last week and he said Id have my wheels at the latest monday. TOday is monday. No wheels. Of course Ive tried calling and emailing and texting but no answer. So ive just emailed him and told him to ship or refund me if he wants but its now up to police to get the stuff not me. What fuckin douch. He ships everyone elses shit, he got my rims done in mid july and still hasnt shipped them for who knows what reason. Ive given him a million opportunities to make it up but that was the last. Ive never been robbed especially like this and I dont plan to take it lightly one bit. Thats ALOT of money to me.

Lay it low might as well ban him now so he cant do anymore business, hes had 2 months to solve these problems on here and has failed so go ahead and ban him. Hes too chump to get on anyway.

If anyone has good info on tonie addresses business names etc I have some but will take all and compile them for the police. PM me please. Thanks


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Sep 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11611635
> *WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOUR WHEELS
> *


LOL your guess is as good as mine homie.. He just wont answer his phone nor call me back. I wont get them which sucks because i dont think there is too much i can do legally except maybe get my little 100-150 i put into the raffle back which isnt a set of 72's.. I would have to get everyone that put into the raffle to come forward and go to the detective and have them regain there money back from Tonie and then have them turn around and give it to me. Likelihood of that happening are slim to none.  

Are you goin to Vegas?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Well i keep texting and calling tonie askin him where my rims are at. He finally called me back today and left a message. "I didnt know you havent got your rims yet, maybe they got held up in texas because of the hurricane, and I totally forgot to send that money to you on monday, send me your info and ill get that out to you and ill check on the rims" LOL Still hasnt given me any tracking number and its once a week he asks for my address. More stalling.. whatever


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 17 2008, 12:16 PM~11626989
> *Well i keep texting and calling tonie askin him where my rims are at.  He finally called me back today and left a message.  "I didnt know you havent got your rims yet, maybe they got held up in texas because of the hurricane, and I totally forgot to send that money to you on monday, send me your info and ill get that out to you and ill check on the rims"  LOL  Still hasnt given me any tracking number and its once a week he asks for my address.  More stalling.. whatever
> *


THE BULLSHIT CONTINUES :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Sep 16 2008, 07:28 AM~11614373
> *LOL your guess is as good as mine homie.. He just wont answer his phone nor call me back. I wont get them which sucks because i dont think there is too much i can do legally except maybe get my little 100-150 i put into the raffle back which isnt a set of 72's.. I would have to get everyone that put into the raffle to come forward and go to the detective and have them regain there money back from Tonie and then have them turn around and give it to me. Likelihood of that happening are slim to none.
> 
> Are you goin to Vegas?
> *


YEP BUT DONT KNOW IF IM GONNA DO A BOOTH


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

I just ordered my fourth set.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Sep 15 2008, 07:13 PM~11610883
> *well don't ask SIXONEFORLIFE for help. I pmed that douche bag 4 weeks ago to get in on it cause that fuck owes me money too. no response, starting to doubt his story is legit
> *


sixones story is definately legit i talked to him the whole time it went down. but i believe he got his money refunded thru his bank and let the bank take it from there. dont quote me on that though.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

something weird about this guy... i dont know how i got my set but i got them... but on top of that he made a mistake on the order instead of sending me a 3 ear k/o he sent me a 2 ear k/o... obviously i got pissed so called him up... again with his excuses anyways... decided to make a deal with him told him to send me the 3 ears and ill send him the 2 ears... been like a month now nothing... so fuck him im going to people that can be trusted...

sixoneforlife did you get your money back or something


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Sep 15 2008, 10:13 PM~11610883
> *well don't ask SIXONEFORLIFE for help. I pmed that douche bag 4 weeks ago to get in on it cause that fuck owes me money too. no response, starting to doubt his story is legit
> *


:wow: I was a victimized by this individual and I get labeled a Douche bag? Sorry bro, but I never got a PM from you, or maybe I did and just forgot about it. I've been real busy lately with work and my personal life. 

I am certainly someone who is willing to help, so my advice is, if you have been burnt by this particular Individual is to contact the Financial Crimes division of East Baton Rogue Louisana Sheriff's Office and speak to Corporal Tracey Robinson. He will be glad to assist you anyway he can. 

Make sure you have a local authorities Police report of when the incident occured any relevant documents, such as emails, pm's, paypal receipts, credit card statements, etc. 

Again, I apologize for any trouble I may have caused, but I rather NOT be labeled the contact on your personal matters, this topic is to FOREWARN anyone prior to sending this individual money.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59+Sep 15 2008, 10:13 PM~11610883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I ordered rims too months ago and got them, I think in 3-4 days, Tonie was good to me and even called later to see how I liked them.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 05:04 AM~11683901
> *I ordered rims too months ago and got them, I think in 3-4 days, Tonie was good to me and even called later to see how I liked them.
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 08:04 AM~11683901
> *I ordered rims too months ago and got them, I think in 3-4 days, Tonie was good to me and even called later to see how I liked them.
> *


I BET they were all chrome. I think everyone that got theirs from him got all chrome and he probably had them in stock. Mine were colored so for some reason he cant handle that. Told me two weeks ago mine shipped out but mustve got held up by the hurricane LOL Hes in louisiana and talking about the TEXAS hurricane. Liar, still no wheels no tires and he cant produce a tracking number so as soon as I get them I guess Ill drop the charges :0


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DAMN , HE 'S GONE INTO HIDING, COULD HAVE DONE GOOD THINGS WITH THE WHEEL CONNECT, INSTEAD FUCKED PEOPLE OVER, TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## REDRUM43 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Wont answer my calls anymore. Surprise surprise. :angry:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 13 2008, 09:25 AM~11848057
> *Wont answer my calls anymore. Surprise surprise.  :angry:
> *


The wheels of the law are starting to turn on my end


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Sep 24 2008, 04:26 PM~11687349
> *I BET they were all chrome.  I think everyone that got theirs from him got all chrome and he probably had them in stock.  Mine were colored so for some reason he cant handle that.  Told me two weeks ago mine shipped out but mustve got held up by the hurricane LOL  Hes in louisiana and talking about the TEXAS hurricane.  Liar, still no wheels no tires and he cant produce a tracking number so as soon as I get them I guess Ill drop the charges :0
> *


yeah that sucks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 13 2008, 11:26 AM~11848338
> *The wheels of the law are starting to turn on my end
> *


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

the investigator down there has talked to tonie and agrees hes a pretty slick talker. said he admited he got in over his head selling wheels. Well he hasnt sent any out for 2 months now, should be caught up by now... BTW he hasnt replied to me since early september so he shows no intent to ship


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Oct 28 2008, 01:40 PM~11996407
> *the investigator down there has talked to tonie and agrees hes a pretty slick talker.  said he admited he got in over his head selling wheels.  Well he hasnt sent any out for 2 months now, should be caught up by now...  BTW he hasnt replied to me since early september so he shows no intent to ship
> *


well will he be stamping licence plates for a while??????


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

any news on this fucker...


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

East baton rouge investigator started investigating mine back in november and havent heard anything yet. Im still waiting for my money from the lawsuit against paypal. I got a perfect case to be a member of the class action lawsuit so well see how much i get back.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

Thats why you roll Chinas...you woulda had them, and they woulda already been rusty while you were still waiting on the Ds.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 22 2009, 08:54 PM~12788338
> *Thats why you roll Chinas...you woulda had them, and they woulda already been rusty while you were still waiting on the Ds.
> *


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Updates from any of the victims?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Dino, SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 29 2009, 06:41 PM~12851201
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Dino, SIXONEFORLIFE
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 04:15 PM~12851003
> *Updates from any of the victims?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Still dont have my D's  Not like I'll ever get them though


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 30 2009, 10:30 PM~12862335
> *Still dont have my D's  Not like I'll ever get them though
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 30 2009, 06:30 PM~12862335
> *Still dont have my D's  Not like I'll ever get them though
> *


That sucks.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2009, 01:36 PM~12934896
> *That sucks.
> *


Yeah it does, but what do you do. Really the only thing I could probably get him on is my little $80 I had in the raffle so it's not worth my time. You win some and lose some and in this case I did both LOL


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 7 2009, 11:36 PM~12938795
> *Yeah it does, but what do you do. Really the only thing I could probably get him on is my little $80 I had in the raffle so it's not worth my time. You win some and lose some and in this case I did both LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

kind of in the same boat i won some z's then they got stolen :angry: :angry:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 7 2009, 11:53 PM~12938954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> kind of in the same boat i won some z's then they got stolen  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Damn no shit. I didnt hear anything about that. Sorry to hear bro. Yeah I guess that's life. Atleast you got to enjoy your Z's for a little while


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 7 2009, 09:53 PM~12938954
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> kind of in the same boat i won some z's then they got stolen  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 7 2009, 11:56 PM~12938982
> *Damn no shit. I didnt hear anything about that. Sorry to hear bro. Yeah I guess that's life. Atleast you got to enjoy your Z's for a little while
> *


nope they was still in the box shit i just got the knockoffs and shit like 2 days before :angry: :angry: 

its all good im going to get them back in this raffle 16


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 7 2009, 11:58 PM~12939018
> *
> *




















keep an eye out for them..someone has to put them on there ride and i hope im at the same show they are :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Feb 7 2009, 10:23 PM~12939267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will do.


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 8 2009, 12:48 AM~12939428
> *Will do.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

im not going through all 29 pages,read the whole story and thats really fucked up i think id pop a cap in someones azz for a grand,lol :guns: to some thats alot....but did you ever get your money back Seth? or resolve this whole situation some how?


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

i dont care if it $1.00 you burn me :burn: itz on...i dont care if your in another country.... itz on.....im one of those people who cherish friendz...and even if they burn me....i'll wash my hand of them...and tell that...cause ill give my life for a good friend...and i expect them to be the same way back... :biggrin: sorry to hear about your situation homie i hope you get cha cash back :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 04:15 PM~12851003
> *Updates from any of the victims?
> *


dam still nothing ..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Feb 8 2009, 03:05 AM~12939544
> *im not going through all 29 pages,read the whole story and thats really fucked up i think id pop a cap in someones azz for a grand,lol :guns: to some thats alot....but did you ever get your money back Seth? or resolve this whole situation some how?
> *


Yes, I was satisfied by my financial institution.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Aug 4 2008, 01:55 PM~11254551
> *that sucks balls too
> *


hopefully the guy who ripped Seth off will be sucking balls in prison.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 24 2009, 05:41 AM~14281462
> *Yes, I was satisfied by my financial institution.
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 24 2009, 05:57 AM~14281532
> *hopefully I will be sucking Seth's balls when I get out of prison.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jun 24 2009, 10:48 AM~14281779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 24 2009, 10:48 AM~14281779
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 24 2009, 10:49 AM~14281785
> *i can suck a golf ball through a Dayton spoke
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 8 2009, 05:43 PM~12942832
> *i dont care if it $1.00 you burn me  :burn: itz on...i dont care if your in  another country....  itz on.....im one of those people who cherish friendz...and even if they burn me....i'll wash my hand of them...and tell that...cause ill give my life for a good friend...and i expect them to be the same way back... :biggrin: sorry to hear about your situation homie i hope you get cha cash back :thumbsup:
> *


x2, fuck all these scammers nowadays, karma is a motherfucker


----------

